#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-19
<Ubulette> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0
<asac> lol
<Ubulette> asac, sending the patches upstream is independent
<Ubulette> not to mention they are yours ;)
<asac_> really :)
<asac_> yes its independent ... didn't know where to note that
<Ubulette> prism is done too. i really like it now.
<asac_> where can i get it? does it work with beta?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> any xul 1.9
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/prism_0.8+svn20071115r8030.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism
<Ubulette> asac_ ^^
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/prism_0.8+svn20071115r8030.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> no manpage?
<Ubulette> yes, there is, i made one
<Ubulette> but, well, it's a web/desktop thing, why would anyone want a man page ?
<asac> Ubulette: why do you tar/untar the apps?
<asac> what benefit over copy do you have?
<Ubulette> do i ? i just unzip the logo
<asac> ( cd install/profiles; tar cf - . ) | ( cd debian/tmp$(DEB_MOZ_DATA)/apps ; tar xvf - )
<Ubulette> that's a copy
<asac> yes ... but why not us cp ?
<asac> use
<Ubulette> i'm old school, cp -ar is not portable for me ;)
<Ubulette> does it matter ?
<asac> no
<asac> just wondered why you stick to it
<Ubulette> i've worked with sunos and solaris where /bin/sh is really dumb
<Ubulette> that was a long time ago but habits stay
<asac> prism depends on dom-inspector?
<Ubulette> (you don't teach new tricks to an old dog)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> because it's still young ? it's shipped upstream on win and mac too
<asac> yes, but what happens if you make a recommends out of it? does it break?
<asac> or suggest
<Ubulette> in previous versions, it broke
<Ubulette> i haven't tried as i don't think it matters much
<asac> its damned that every application creates a top level applicatio nentry ... but maybe i just need to get used to :)
<asac> but clicking on prism should definitly prsent the user with buttons to start applications :)
<asac> (or url)
<Ubulette> ? eh
<Ubulette> when you start prism, you get a ui to create a desktop file just by entering a name and an url
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> you get the default icon but you can change it afterwards
<asac> this should also have a list of deployed webapps imo
<asac> e.g. a starter panel
<Ubulette> why ? it's supposed to be integrated in the desktop
<Ubulette> so you can put your entries in the menu
<Ubulette> or in the panel
<Ubulette> or on the desktop
<Ubulette> or a mix
<asac> hmm ... then prism main program should go and a mime-type should be registered that invokes prism
<Ubulette> it's supposed to
<asac> can you install webapps by running prism + url on cmd line?
<Ubulette> prism foo.webapp
<Ubulette> it's my script
<Ubulette> or run prism-whatever directly
<asac> hmm
<asac> i though opening a webapp by url would be remembered somehow
<asac> but probably to early for that
<Ubulette> it does
<Ubulette> you have something created in ~/.prism/*default/webapps/
<asac> clicking on .webapp doesn't work :(
<asac> in nautilus
<Ubulette> hmm, it did before
<asac> need to restart anything?
<Ubulette> nautilus
<Ubulette> killall
<asac> in firefox neither
<Ubulette> same, kill it, and you need a web site sending the correct mime type
<asac> noper
<asac> didn't heop
<asac> it should use the one used by gnome  i guess
<asac> but gnome doesn't work as well
<asac> restarted vfs as well
<asac> lets restart session
<Ubulette> if i visit /usr/share/prism/apps in nautilus and click on anything in there, it popups the expected webapp
<asac> interseting
<Ubulette> same with file:///usr/share/prism/apps/ in ff3
<asac> in that folder the files have different icons
<Ubulette> yes, maybe something is missing but at least, it works
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/Screenshot-apps.png
<asac> doesn't work for me in any case
<asac> i have prism_*deb and prism-*deb installed :)
<Ubulette> what do you have if you double click one of those ?
<asac> for both types i get "xyz cannot be opened
<asac> "
<asac> no application is known for this kind of file
<Ubulette> hmm, it works here
<asac> in /usr/lib/mime/packages/prism it looks wierd
<asac> application/vnd.mozilla.webapp ext: webapp
<asac> the other files look definitly different :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 403593
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403593 in Prism "prism on ubuntu should be in menu, have icons, file associations, etc." [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403593
<asac> well running prism from command line with .webapp doesn't work either :(
<asac> it just opens the url dialog
<Ubulette> hm, maybe my fault. I changed a couple of things in the last commit
<asac> oh
<asac> i have now:
<Ubulette> i don't use prism like that, that's why
<asac> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-app-install --mime-type=application/vnd.mozilla.webapp file:///usr/share/prism/apps/google-groups.webapp /usr/share/prism/apps/google-groups.webapp
<asac> and 2 more of those
<asac> whats going on?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> k wanna fix it?
<asac> i mean the "open with url/file" thing?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> damn, i have greader registered as the default app for webapps
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed the script when it's called either like that:
<Ubulette> prism file:///usr/share/prism/apps/google-mail.webapp
<Ubulette> or like that:
<Ubulette> prism /usr/share/prism/apps/google-mail.webapp
<Ubulette> it works in nautilus when I right click and select run with prism
<Ubulette> but by default, the action is run with google reader for me
<asac> pull now?
<Ubulette> not yet, i document
<asac> welll i think file:/usr/... is also legal
<asac> and file:some/relativ/path as well :)
<Ubulette> i don't think it is
<Ubulette> nautilus never does that
<asac> but firefox for instance
<asac> really i think those are valid :)
<asac> though not that important now .)
<asac> why not just pass the argument to prism?
<asac> e.g. -webapp file:relative/thing/webapp.webapp
<Ubulette> i does not support urls (iirc)
<Ubulette> it
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> I just don't know what's wrong with the mimetype
<asac> but http works?
<asac> how?
<asac> ah its downloaded first i guess
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah ... still broken
<asac> the mime type
<Ubulette> right click in nautilus doesn't work ?
<Ubulette> add "echo $0 $@ >> /tmp/prism.log" at the beginning of /usr/bin/prism
<Ubulette> click and see what you get
<asac> Ubulette: its not invoked
<asac> gnome doesn't know anything about prism and .webapp
<asac> same for firefox
<Ubulette> why does it for me ?
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/nautilus.png
<Ubulette> obviously, the default is wrong but still, prism is there (below)
<Ubulette> if you can pinpoint the bug, you're welcome
<asac> tomorrow ...maybe restarting gnome completely helps.
<asac> but will go to bed now
<Ubulette> me too
<Ubulette> 'night
<asac> bye
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get chance to look and push iceape and sunbird? im seeing bug reports in sunbird i would like to say test with 0.7 atm
<gnomefreak> asac: the version of firefox-webdeveloper built with firefox is 1.0.2+0-2ubuntu1 and bug 163652 wants to upgrade it I dont think it can be upgraded in Gutsy since it was minor bug fixes no security fixes please comment on bug on what you will do with it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163652 in webdeveloper "Upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163652
<Ubulette_> hi
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, does it support ff3 now ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i believ eit does
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: no not yet
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60 just through 2.0.0.*
<Ubulette> ok
<gnomefreak> why the hell wont weechat run
<gnomefreak> brb
<thunderstruck> what channel is this?
<Ubulette> mt
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured that out was playing with weechat and didnt know how  to change channels
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/nautilus-prism.png
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak, could you try prism ? i think i've fixed the icons / mime-types for both firefox and nautilus. At least it works for me.
<Ubulette> bluekuja, ping sm1 ?
<Ubulette> Admiral_Chicago, what's wrong with the miro image you blogged about ?
<gnomefreak> whats the diference between prism and prism-launchpad?
<Ubulette> prism-launchpad was an attempt to make a webapp for LP. forget it
<Ubulette> prims is the main package
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ^^
<gnomefreak> ok
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/prism_0.8+svn20071115r8030.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> i've also built it in my ppa
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, once you have prism and a couple of webapps installed, please visit /usr/share/prism/apps with nautilus, right click on a .webapp file and tell me which apps are proposed (or screenshot the menu).
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> you just want list of whats in /usr/share/prism/apps
<gnomefreak> everything i installed is in there
<gnomefreak> they all have .webapp name
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/nautilus-prism.png
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> do you see something like that ?
<gnomefreak> not the pretty icons
<Ubulette> hmm
<gnomefreak> but yes i see them just paper icons
<Ubulette> not good then
<gnomefreak> im assuming it depends what theme your using?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> give me a minute ill upload screenshot
<Ubulette> do you have /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/mimetypes/gnome-mime-application-vnd.mozilla.webapp.png ?
<gnomefreak> gnome-mime-application-vnd.mozilla.webapp.png
<Ubulette> please show me right click menu
<gnomefreak> gnome-mime-application-x-drivel.png
<Ubulette> killall nautilus
<gnomefreak> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gnomefreak/images/detail/#511/screenshotwx3.png <<< before killall
<Ubulette> ok
<gnomefreak> after kill all its the same
<Ubulette> hm
<gnomefreak> it seems you cant take screenshot when context menu is open
<Ubulette> add a delay
<gnomefreak> dont know how ot screenshot from term
<Ubulette> use the ui
<Ubulette> applications / accessories / take screenshot
<gnomefreak> uploading
<gnomefreak> http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotso1.png
<Ubulette> not the right link
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gnomefreak/images/detail/#86/screenshotso1.png
<gnomefreak> try that
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> dont click on it paste link into browset
<gnomefreak> browser
<gnomefreak> atleast i cant click it here, it only uses half the link if i do
<Ubulette> hmm. you sure you pulled my branch before building ?
<gnomefreak> i didnt build it
<gnomefreak> i used your .debs
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> fta4 ?
<gnomefreak> saves me timeyes
<Ubulette> hmm
<gnomefreak> saves me time   and yes
<gnomefreak> are you sure it doesnt go on theme?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> and in firefox ?
<gnomefreak> what about firefox
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-prism.png
<Ubulette> try file:///usr/share/prism/apps/
<gnomefreak> same
<Ubulette> as in nothing ?
<Ubulette> or same as me ?
<gnomefreak> posting screenshot
<gnomefreak> same as in nautilud for me
<gnomefreak> -d +s
<gnomefreak> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gnomefreak/images/detail/#98/firefoxprismha3.png
<gnomefreak> i have to run out for ~ 1 hr should i build it or just keep it as is to test?
<Ubulette> i'm out of ideas. it works on my side
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: amuse me and try human icon theme
<gnomefreak> bbs
<Ubulette> that's what i'm using
<Ubulette> i still see the prisms whatever the theme, industrialtango, high contrast inverse, ...
<Ubulette> hmm, i think i got it
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, please retry using my branch. it's tiny/fast
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubulette: it had a copyright picture license agreeement but the program is GPL so the images should be copyleft
<Ubulette> Admiral_Chicago, oh, i read the picture was GPL too
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> so can someone explain to me what  prism is
<Admiral_Chicago> i just saw something about that branch today in my email
<Ubulette> http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/10/prism/
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Ubulette> or more generally http://wiki.mozilla.org/Prism
<Ubulette> I think i'm done packaging it
<Admiral_Chicago> very interesting idea
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you have tarball handy or does mozclient make one (or should i use one from PPA?
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/prism_0.8+svn20071115r8030.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> (as always)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, so ? you're done ? (it builds in 5 sec for me)
<gnomefreak> no im reading something ill build it after im done
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you built this for gutsy or hardy?
<Ubulette> in my ppa, both
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> just checking
<Ubulette> that's the only thing i'm still building for gutsy in my ppa, i'm out of space
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-20
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ok now icons appear as they should
<gnomefreak> what did you change?
<Ubulette> the order of some dh_ calls
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, could you check that icons are ok in nautilus and ff, and that you have only one candidate app for those files (both in n and ff too)?
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> wait no
<gnomefreak> ff still is borked
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Ubulette> how ?
<gnomefreak> and yes just restarted firefox
<gnomefreak> they are paper looking icons
<Ubulette> try ff3
<gnomefreak> no icons at all
<Ubulette> hmm
<gnomefreak> address bar has a folder type icon but the page itself has noone
<gnomefreak> none
<gnomefreak> ff2 had icons just crappy ones
<gnomefreak> maybe gnome-support packages?
<gnomefreak> since i have none installed
<Ubulette> you don't see anything like http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-prism.png (ff3) ?
<Ubulette> oh, try with gnome-support
<gnomefreak> nope nothing close
<gnomefreak> ff2 had gnome-support installed but they looked like they did before (just peice of paper with folded corner)
<gnomefreak> installing xulrunner firefox-3.0 -gnome-support packages
<Ubulette> cool
<gnomefreak> not cool it shouold work with ff2 shouldnt it?
<gnomefreak> 2.0 still paper icones
<gnomefreak> icons
<gnomefreak> still no icons in ff3
<Ubulette> i don't think so. ff2 is very primitive with file:// urls
<gnomefreak> well it didnt change for anything so far
<Ubulette> you restarted ff3 right ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> mime type is right ?
<Ubulette> click on one webapp
<gnomefreak> ff3?
<gnomefreak> it opens gdebi screen
<Ubulette> both
<gnomefreak> choose screen
<Ubulette> damn
<gnomefreak> still no icons
<Ubulette> should not open gdebi
<gnomefreak> if you click on it it should
<gnomefreak> no?
<Ubulette> should only show Prism
<gnomefreak> file:///usr/share/prism/apps/ click on one of the files there it will open dialog to ask save open with gdebi ect...
<gnomefreak> sorry yes it is prism
<gnomefreak> was reading something else
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/prism+ff2.png
<gnomefreak> yes same
<gnomefreak> without icons
<gnomefreak> those look like my ff2 icons
<gnomefreak> they dont have the colors on the right of them like in nautilus
<gnomefreak> but ff3 doesnt even have that much
<Ubulette> yes, i don't have anything else for ff2 too. anywhere on my disk. just white papers and folders
<gnomefreak> yes but you got icons in ff3
<Ubulette> as long as you click and the right webapp is launched, it's a real progress
<gnomefreak> yes clicking on it asks to open with prism
<gnomefreak> and works
<Ubulette> you see the right webapp right ? not just always the same thing
<gnomefreak> right
<Ubulette> goof
<Ubulette> good
<gnomefreak> assuming you mean when i open the file with prism it opens what i want it to
<gnomefreak> like clicking on twiddle opens twiddle
<gnomefreak> not gmail
<Ubulette> maybe the ff3 icons are not in b1. I'm runner pre b2 with the new gtk theme thing
<gnomefreak> twitter even
<Ubulette> running
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b1~rc3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> maybe
<Ubulette> yes, that's what I mean (click gmail, get gmail, click foo, get foo)
<gnomefreak> lets find out
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~beta2~cvs20071119t0915+bbot-1 | http://www.sofaraway.org firefox-minefield/ Packages
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~b1~rc3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~alpha9~cvs20071105t0828-0ubuntu1~mt1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette> i'm using my daily debs so b2~cvs
<gnomefreak> your ppa isnt up to date
<Ubulette> indeed
<gnomefreak> neither is mozillateam
<Ubulette> that's expected.
<gnomefreak> is your branch up to date
<Ubulette> branch yes. you want to build that ?
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev
<gnomefreak> is that the one
<gnomefreak> i might as well than i can test tomorrow
<Ubulette> you want to push a fresh one to ppa ?
<gnomefreak> i will if it builds ok here
<gnomefreak> 5 days ago was last update to branch?:
<Ubulette> not really, you need the temporary .head branch (xul) as asac didn't want me to touch the .dev branch until final b1
<gnomefreak> ok so ill build that than install it than build ff
<Ubulette> and you'd better not push to mt-ppa either, same reason, users will never use real b1 if you do that
<Ubulette> you can also try my daily build :)
<gnomefreak> i will push to mine
<gnomefreak> as normal :) mine is a dumping ground until i can remove packages
<Ubulette> try mine, you can remove them anytime
<gnomefreak> i cant push to your PPA and i cant remove them yet
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/
<gnomefreak> is that xul the .head?
<Ubulette> all head
<Ubulette> everything
<Ubulette> read the README :)
<gnomefreak> there is no readme until i grab packages
<Ubulette> there is, in the url above
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt see it
<gnomefreak> nss nspr dont need to be upgraded right?
<Ubulette> yes, upstream keeps bumping nss
<Ubulette> nspr is kind of staled
<Ubulette> i'm running those and i've never had any issue with anything
<gnomefreak> ok ill work on getting these done should be tomorrow sometime
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i get the right icons in ff3 after building and installing it, its b2
 * gnomefreak off to bed
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: when do you plan on getting sm1 into hardy? once that is ready i need to file a bug report
<Lord_Illidan> Hi, anyone trying out Firefox Beta here?
<gnomefreak> Lord_Illidan: yes
<gnomefreak> Lord_Illidan: its in gutsy repos
<Lord_Illidan> I have an issue with font handling. Namely it looks v. jagged
<Lord_Illidan> And in the repos, there is the alpha, not the beta
<gnomefreak> Lord_Illidan: the person you should talk to isnt here. if you built it yourself or running upstreams we are not responsible for that. get it from here https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<Lord_Illidan> I got it from mozilla's build.. well the ppl at #ubuntu directed me here
<Lord_Illidan> as for that link, I can only see alpha versions
<gnomefreak> Lord_Illidan: for mozilla builds you would need to talk to mozilla we only build for ubuntu
<Lord_Illidan> firefox-3.0 - 3.0~alpha9~cvs20071003t0648-0ubuntu1~mt1
<Lord_Illidan> ok
<gnomefreak> oh yeah we didnt update it yet waiting on more space
<gnomefreak> we are at our limit on ppas
<Lord_Illidan> I tried Gran Paradiso from Gutsy repos, same problem
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: Lord_Illidan file a bug on it from our packages and please provide screenshot of problem
<Lord_Illidan> sure, ok
<powerfox> Hey, folks! Is anybody here? I'm building qt_firefox and can't do that
<Ubulette> hi everyone
<powerfox> Hi!
<powerfox> Ubulette, did you build ff?
<Ubulette> ff3, yes
<powerfox> And ff2?
<powerfox> A'm playing with 2 version. I'm interesting in qt_mozilla
<powerfox> And also, what gtk does it use by default? 1 or 2?
<Ubulette> gtk2
<powerfox> Demn ((( I was looking through gtk1 sources
<Ubulette> well, i don't build ff2 as someone else is already taking care of it but that's not a problem either
<powerfox> Did you build qt_ff3?
<powerfox> I need some non_gtk2 ff to test some bug.
<powerfox> And non-windows of cource
<Ubulette> no sorry, i've never even heard of qq_ff
<Ubulette> gt
<Ubulette> qt(
<Ubulette> gasp
<Ubulette> ff2 uses libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.8)
<powerfox> Ubulette: thanks a lot
<Ubulette> powerfox, if you tell me what's wrong, i may be able to help. depends
<powerfox> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69230
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 69230 in Keyboard: Navigation "Accelerators should not be affected by keyboard group/level" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna run dist-upgrade atm and i was informed that networkmanager broke but i think its just knetworkmanager
<powerfox> I decide to try myself in it. And first of all to locolize it. If everything in windows is ok, so it's a gtk bug (on the page they wrote about gtk1, but know it's on the gtk2 with the same bug).
<gnomefreak> wasnt that a no fix as it was a feature or was that something else that im thinking of
<gnomefreak> if i leave suddenly get asac to fix it
<powerfox> It was. But I want to play with the code
<Ubulette> powerfox, the bug started in 2001 so it was gtk1 at that time.
<powerfox> I'm building debug version rigth now. So, maybe is says somethnig.
<Ubulette> and it's a damn long bug to read
<powerfox> Ubulette: just skip it - nothing interesting
<powerfox> Just chatting. Only few guys were talking a deel
<Ubulette> how come is it related to QT ? i don't anything like that in there
<powerfox> If there is no such bug in qt version, so it's 100% that it is in the gtk2 directory
<powerfox> But if windows version have the only difference in GUI (I mean hotkeys), so it's in the gtk2
<powerfox> I'm shocked nobody have fixed it. It shouldn't be so difficult
<powerfox> I thing it's a little localization mistake
<powerfox> * think
<powerfox> But, devil knows what it is :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, wtf with nspr/nss in your ppa ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i screwed something up but also seems like glibc is messed up
<Ubulette> your diff is empty
<gnomefreak> nss i can fix but everything is still gonna FTBFS
<Ubulette> nspr diff
<Ubulette> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomefreak/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nspr/
 * gnomefreak can fix the diff issue but glibc needs to be fixed as well
<gnomefreak> nspr didnt build
<gnomefreak> nspr FTBFS on glibc
<gnomefreak> nss is my fault
<gnomefreak> it built locally but PPA and hobbsee it both failed on with glibc errors. nss is my messup
<gnomefreak> it will be fixed tonight or tomorrow
<Ubulette> asac, ping
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is he off this week?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen him in like 3 days
<Ubulette> yes, he said so
<gnomefreak> he is off?
 * gnomefreak hasnt heard this but good to know 
<Ubulette> "Firefox 3 Beta 1 is available for download" :)
<powerfox> Are you build-team? Or bugfixing too?
<powerfox> Really?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can we get them pushed to repos there is a bug i think agaisnt gutsy to upgrade firefox-gp
<gnomefreak> i saw it in email a bit agao
<Ubulette> i'm preparing the package, but i'll need a sponsor
<gnomefreak> ago
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: join the crowd
<gnomefreak> i have 2 that need to be pushed and motus dont like to test moz apps. i havent seen bluekuja or asac to ask them to push them
<Ubulette> yep, i realized that too. I have sm1 and xul1.8 waiting
<gnomefreak> maybe ill ask jdong as a new motu to push them
<gnomefreak> i might contact dh in the next day or 2, i wont be around much if at all on thursday
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, Nov 14 12:19:39 <asac>  i start holiday tomorrow till nov 23
<gnomefreak> ok ty i missed that
<Ubulette> SEAMONKEY_1_1_7_RELEASE
<Ubulette> damb
<Ubulette> damn
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> see what i mean
<gnomefreak> i build it it doesnt go anywhere
<gnomefreak> next release comes out
<Ubulette> same here
 * gnomefreak gonna contact daniel tomorrow
<Ubulette> FIREFOX_2_0_0_10_RELEASE
<gnomefreak> we havent put out 9 yet
<gnomefreak> afaik
<gnomefreak> i guess ill do iceape for gutsy now
<gnomefreak> are you sure its released?
<gnomefreak> http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<Ubulette> ff 2.0.0.10 is still in QA, kind of RC1, iirc
<gnomefreak> seamonkey hasnt been released anywhere
<Ubulette> but cvs is taggued anyway
<gnomefreak> i see source in nightly
 * gnomefreak might wait till tomorrow incase there is something they missed
<rhelmer> yeah we've been turning around a lot or security releases lately :(
<Ubulette> rhelmer, i don't see any new cvs tag for ff3b1. is that expected ?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: no there should be one
 * rhelmer cheks
<rhelmer> er, checks
<gnomefreak> rhelmer: whats the chances of seamonkey staying the way it is for 1.1.7?
<Ubulette> I need xulrunner sources matching ff3b1
<rhelmer> should be a FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE tag
 * gnomefreak makes a list of contacts for when i get home if i can still see
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: well we always hope there's one RC but that's not always the case :)
<gnomefreak> oh Ubulette btw i have eye dr. appy. tomorrow so i might not beable to see for some time
<gnomefreak> File: seamonkey-1.1.7.source.tar.gz
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: seamonkey releases are done by robert kaiser (kairo) but he usually only respins for core changes
<gnomefreak> -File:
<Ubulette> rhelmer, so it's the same  tarball as RC3 ? FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE was already there when I did RC3 here.
<Ubulette> I'm puzzled
 * gnomefreak needs to figure out how to do multiple servers
<Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC3               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC2               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC1               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE           (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<gnomefreak> same change for all releases?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah it's kind of weird, what we do is re-apply _RELEASE every time there is a new RC
<gnomefreak> that would mean nothing has changed i find that hard to believe
<rhelmer> Ubulette: the reason why has to do with tool limitations mostly (client.mk, tinderbox, etc)
<Ubulette> 8 days ago, it was already revision: 1.352.2.2
<Ubulette> so you says it's okay to just use FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE.. hmm. I can try and compare with my rc3 tarball
<rhelmer> Ubulette: which file are you looking at?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah the rc3 tarball should be a CVS checkout of FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE
<Ubulette> status from client.mk
<rhelmer> which at the time of the tarball's creation would be equiv to RC3
<gnomefreak> what is the chatnet for irc.mozilla.org
<Ubulette> ok, i'm trying that.
<Ubulette> too bad I can't copy urls from prism
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: er not sure what a chatnet is :(
<rhelmer> Ubulette: really? i was able to, although i'm booted on livecd right now (hdd died) so i don't have it installed :)
<gnomefreak> rhelmer: me neither
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try this out in a sec
<rhelmer> Ubulette: there was "copy link location" on the context menu iirc
<Ubulette> yes, i see it but using the greader webapp, if one feed is a google group one, if i click on one article, instead of going to the browser, i get a new prism window (i'd like not to) and in that new window, I have no control
<Ubulette> oh wait, i can copy the link now (i had a selection active)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.seamonkey/browse_thread/thread/985bc94f0f5aef2a/6dd333d0afc8e2c6?#6dd333d0afc8e2c6
<gnomefreak> ok think i got this set up im going for smoke
<gnomefreak> now i need to figure out what channels are good to be in on mozilla.org im in seamonkey and mozilla atm
<Ubulette> rhelmer, a diff between b1rc3 (got using FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC3 ~9 days ago) and b1 (using FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE just now) shows absolutely nothing.
<Ubulette> both browser and xulrunner
<rhelmer> hm
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah that sounds right
<Ubulette> rhelmer, so what was rc3 about ? just packaging ?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: no it's an RC so it should be identical
<rhelmer> to release
<rhelmer> Ubulette: maybe i am misunderstanding the question?
<rhelmer> RC is literally a release candidate, if QA passes and noone finds anything then we post them
<rhelmer> the files do get renamed and signed afterwards in some cases which is a bug imho
<rhelmer> but the sources of the latest RC should match the RELEASE
<Ubulette> i'm just trying to understand what happened in the last two weeks
<rhelmer> Ubulette: you could diff RC1 and RC2 versus RC3
<Ubulette> so ok, i'll take for granted that no blocker was found and sources remained untouched
<Ubulette> I can't, tags are pointing to the same thing now
<rhelmer> Ubulette: well RC1 and RC2 should be different, not sure i understand?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: RELEASE and RC3 should be the same
<rhelmer> RC1, RC2 and RC3 should not be the same
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC3               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC2               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RC1               (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>         FIREFOX_3_0b1_RELEASE           (revision: 1.352.2.2)
<rhelmer> Ubulette: which file is that?
<Ubulette> same revision ?
<rhelmer> client.mk?
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah but it's CVS so every file has a revision
<rhelmer> Ubulette: and since we retag _RELEASE client.mk does not need to be bumped
<rhelmer> Ubulette: you need to diff the whole tree to see the changes
<rhelmer> Ubulette: does that make sense or am I missing something? certainly possible :)
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Ubulette> rhelmer, i'm just troubled to release rc3 and release with the exact same sources but a new name. well, if it's expected, i don't minf
<Ubulette> mind
 * gnomefreak wonders if i can use 2 different ~/.irssi/config
<gnomefreak> this way i get 2 windows
<\sh> gnomefreak, for what? ;)
<gnomefreak> this single window is hard
<gnomefreak> \sh: for 2 servers
<\sh> gnomefreak, use a proxy
<\sh> gnomefreak, and setup window creates in config
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah it's literally a "release candidate", once we have one we like we ship it :)
<gnomefreak> that sounds harder than opening up irssi killing it and joining other server
<Ubulette> rhelmer, good enough. I take it :)
<\sh> gnomefreak, no..actually...you setup your dircproxy e.g. and have all channels online...you connect via irssi to your proxy on a special port and setup irssi to create the necessary windows
<\sh> gnomefreak, or use a graphical client ;)
<gnomefreak> eh i use xchat when i have to and only when i have to ;) irssi is easier to use for general things
<gnomefreak> its so damn hard to get an answer on this damn server :(
<Greenery> answer on what?
<gnomefreak> Greenery: anything on mozilla.org server
<Greenery> oh heh
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: so true....
<gnomefreak> they dont give cloaks
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> they cloak part of it by default
<gnomefreak> kind of strange but works
<gnomefreak> now i just need to learn to set up a pause for mozilla.org
<Ubulette> "a pause" ? what's that ?
<gnomefreak> wait -freenode 100000";
<Ubulette> eh?
<gnomefreak> server pauses before joining channels
<gnomefreak> ok lets seee if this works
<Ubulette> rhelmer, did you have the time to check prism ? I think all that mime/icons stuff is fixed.
<rhelmer> Ubulette: well my hard drive is dead so i am on a livecd right now :) i can try installing it though but not much space :)
<Ubulette> prism alone is tuny but you need xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> tiny
<gnomefreak> xulrunner is huge
<rhelmer> yeah
<rhelmer> Ubulette: i'll try to pick up a drive today and i can look once i get reinstalled
<rhelmer> or maybe if my wife lets me use hers, it has gutsy also
<rhelmer> but she does not like me screwing around on her computer :)
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> rhelmer: who was it that maintains seamonkey again?
<gnomefreak> all the quits i lost it
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: robert kaiser (kairo) does releases
<gnomefreak> ty
<rhelmer> sure
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, him: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.seamonkey/browse_thread/thread/985bc94f0f5aef2a/6dd333d0afc8e2c6?#6dd333d0afc8e2c6
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i have him in channel
<gnomefreak> well hes there but he might be afk
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what do you need from him ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if todays nightlies would be final
<gnomefreak> .win 25
<gnomefreak> lol it was canadates i was looking at anyway :(
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: yeah he is in austria or something iirc
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: you can join #build to hang out with mozilla build and release if you like as well :)
<gnomefreak> everyone always trys to cofuse the hell out of me :(
<gnomefreak> there is a #build/
<gnomefreak> ?
<rhelmer> gnomefreak: yeah on irc.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: where did you read about 1.1.7 released
<Ubulette> bug 164123
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164123 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Gran Paradiso need upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164123
<Ubulette> http://flickr.com/photos/nobihaya/1386721368/
<Greenery> lol what a fanatic
<Jazzva> wow... what a car. a bit scary, though :)...
<Greenery> i'm very much concern abt the windshield
<Jazzva> Naaah... I suppose it's safe enough :P... just kidding :)
<Greenery> lol
<Ubulette> not a very green car
<Greenery> as in environmentally friendly?
<Ubulette> yes
<Greenery> most sports car aren't green, kinda sad
<Ubulette> this is greener: http://www.velectris.com/catalog/electric-bike-electra-townie-pi-96.html
<Ubulette> :)
<Jazzva> So is this: http://www.teslamotors.com/
<Jazzva> And it's named "Tesla" :)...
<Jazzva> s/named/made by/g
<Greenery> wow nice cars they got there
<Greenery> US company?
<Jazzva> I think it is...
<[reed]> Ubulette: see, that was easy!
<Ubulette> [reed], what ?
<[reed]> Ubulette: getting your patch reviewed and committed :)
<Ubulette> well, sort of
<Ubulette> I think i would have waited a long time without asac 1st check and 2 or 3 calls for review in the motu channel. Good thing it's finally done *before* the next upstream release
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-21
<Ubulette> hmm, i've hit a dpkg bug for the 3rd time
<Ubulette> [reed], oh, you're talking about another patch, the nss one, right ?
<[reed]> yes
<Ubulette> [reed], yes, this one was easily accepted. I'm surprised, and I'm happy :)
<Ubulette> i have do undo my patches here now
<Ubulette> asac, I got sick of that dpkg bug so i just filled bug 164228
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164228 in dpkg "upgrade/migration from a directory to a link broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164228
<Ubulette> rhelmer, I wanted to use the fullerscreen extension in prism, it doesn't work.
<Ubulette> (v2.3)
<Ubulette> i tweaked install.rdf to let prism recognize it
<Ubulette> but after restart, it's not there (ie no icon in status bar)
<Ubulette> in the addon ui, i can see but when I click on preferences (of that addon), i get: Error: undefined entity
<Ubulette> Source File: chrome://fullerscreen/content/fs_prefs.xul
<Ubulette> Line: 97, Column: 11
<Ubulette> Source Code:
<Ubulette>           <label value="&menubar.label;" control="FStoolbarsWhenHit"/>
<rhelmer> Ubulette: hmm that makes sense because the full firefox chrome is not loaded
<rhelmer> so there is probably no &menubar.label
<Ubulette> the error is on "label"
<Ubulette> rhelmer, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/prism+fullerscreen-2.3.png
<rhelmer> Ubulette: i don't think prism has a menubar either though :)
<rhelmer> one sec..
<Ubulette> status bar, not menu bar
<rhelmer> hmm
<rhelmer> Ubulette: hey where can i get your prism package from again? i see the bzr branch but don't you have a .deb uploaded?
<Ubulette> I do, in my ppa. hold on
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<rhelmer> Ubulette: hmm so you aren't hitting the statusbar overlay in that screenshot, see fs_prefs.xul line 103
<Ubulette> take ~fta5
<rhelmer>           <label value="&statusbar.label;" control="FSstatusbarWhenHit"/>
<rhelmer>           <checkbox label="&showWhenHit.label;"
<rhelmer>                     preference="FSpref-showStatusbarOnPointerHit"
<rhelmer> (sorry for the flood)
<rhelmer>                     id="FSstatusbarWhenHit"/>
<rhelmer> i don't know where the menubar one is supposed to be used, i don't see it
<rhelmer> in the ui
<rhelmer> oh, i think that is for the view menu
<rhelmer> hmm
<rhelmer> oh wait duh this isn't even an overlay this is the prefs pane xul
<rhelmer> Ubulette: you know what i get that error in Firefox as ewll :)
<rhelmer> er, as well
<rhelmer> Ubulette: sorry i misunderstood what you were saying, i assumed this was an overlay on browser.xul
<rhelmer> but i get the same error attempting to bring up prefs in ubuntu firefox 2009
<Ubulette> er, me too in ff3 trunk
<Ubulette> but at least the addon is working in ff3
<Ubulette> i have a small icon the status bar that I don't see in prism
<Ubulette> well, I don't see the ad block + one either, yet it's working
<rhelmer> yeah the addon works in fx2009 as well
<rhelmer> Ubulette: yeah the prism status bar might be different not sure
<rhelmer> ok i need to run to the store back later
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, u there ?
<gnomefreak> yeah sort of
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i have nspr nss and xulrunner but cant do anything with them yet
<Ubulette> did you try ff3 b1 on win ?
<gnomefreak> they are built and no i havent let it upgrade yet
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> i will in morning well later this morning its 2:38am atm and cant sleep
<gnomefreak> i fixed nss nspr
<gnomefreak> i just need the one nss and nspr on my PPA removed since it was a tarball issue and the md5sums dont match
<Ubulette> ? in your ppa ?
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i just asked in #lp if admins can remove packages yet and havent heard back yet so i figured i would go lay downa nd try to get some sleep before my eye appt.
<gnomefreak> if your around in ~4 hours you can let me know than what you need tested on windows b1
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> go lay down. I wish I could ;)
 * gnomefreak wonders if i should make a new LP page or team to push these too
<gnomefreak> like a mozilla-devel team
<gnomefreak> mozillateam-devel
<gnomefreak> but ive been up for well over 24 hours its about 30 hours straight so i would have to rethink it when i can think clearly
<Ubulette> hmm, don't bother, admins will react soon (assuming they're in uk)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats if they can remove them (should beable to since the preseeded/older packages have been removed
<Ubulette> yes. they should
<gnomefreak> ok im pretty much gone for a few hours
<gnomefreak> after i speak to daniel
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i talked with daniel and he gave me the sponsorship like (pretty much file a bug and give link to revu or PPA that you need pushed and it will get done i just filed 2 of them so lets see
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> persia wants you to use interdiff apparently ;)
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> its a first so we will see how it turns out
 * gnomefreak not really sure what im doing but will try real fast
<Ubulette> I'm having a hard time finishing ff3 b1 with the right branding.
<Ubulette> I'm hitting mozilla bug 403743
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403743 in Toolbars "Bookmark toolbar items don't show up even though they are accessible in the Bookmark Toolbar Folder" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403743
<[reed]> Ubulette: a current nightly should have a fix for that bug
<Ubulette> yep, b2pre is fine. I'm just suprised to hit that in b1 final
<Ubulette> and that there's bug still open.
<[reed]> bug open?
<[reed]> I don't see a bug open
<[reed]> on that
<[reed]> and you shouldn't see that in b1
<[reed]> hmm
<Ubulette> i do. unless my tarball is wrong
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> you build yourself, or did you get the tarball from mozilla.com?
<Ubulette> myself
<Ubulette> I build a ff3 with system libxul
<Ubulette> it used to work but seems there's a regression in b1
<Ubulette> or it's caused by something else
<[reed]> hmm, weird
<Ubulette> indeed
<Ubulette> strange.
<Ubulette> hmm. the rc3 in hardy is doing the same thing.
<Ubulette> maybe it's my profile
<Ubulette> starting with no profile is okay
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, where is your branch ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: for?
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> im asuming sunbird
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you'll never do nobinonly no CVS with the rules file
<gnomefreak> its already done
 * gnomefreak not getting it
<Ubulette> where ? he took the tarball from upstream
<gnomefreak> if 0.5 is in repos and i didnt change anything we are talking about what is the issue
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: the update-orig in rules wasnt made for sunbird it was made for iceape, firefox, tbird
<gnomefreak> that is it
<Ubulette> you need to update the rule to do everything automatically, otherwise, it's messy
<gnomefreak> it really shoudlnt matter if its there or not IMHO since we dont use it
<gnomefreak> if we relied on it than yes fixing is needed
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if you update it please merge my brnach to MT branch so i can than merge from there to update both branches
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x is the MT page for branch
<gnomefreak> but doesnt matter most motus dont have a clue on mozilla apps anyway, we dont build/upgrade/merge the same way since we dont merge from debian for any of our apps
<gnomefreak> but its time for me to lay down for a little while before eye dr
<Ubulette> i wont do it now, i'm busy with my real job, i should not even be here
<Ubulette> [reed] could be something in my profile but I can't find the patch that fixed this post-b1. I'm not sure it's wise to push that release in ubuntu.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-22
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> it's quiet in here
<Ubulette> FYI, since yesterday, xulrunner-1.9 (so indirectly ff3) requires dbus-glib-1
<Ubulette> i'm updating my xul.head branch accordingly.
<Ubulette> hmm, i have to update ff3.head too. I'm not sure it's really needed as we build with libxul but configure wants it (as it's the same for both).
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-23
<Ubulette> rhelmer, fullerscreen has been updated. prefs ui is fixed
<Ubulette> rhelmer, now, prism shows: Error: window.opener.opener.document.getElementById("navigator-toolbox") is null. Source File: chrome://fullerscreen/content/fs_prefs.js Line: 42
<Ubulette> which i guess is expected
 * armin76 yawns
<bluekuja> hi armin76
<bluekuja> are you still around?
<armin76> yup
<Ubulette> bluekuja, so ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2170/
<Ubulette> bluekuja, all the iceape*_all.deb and mozilla*_all.deb are dummy transitional packages (empty)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, are they needed?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, I mean now if this package gets uploaded
<bluekuja> it will install them as well
<bluekuja> I don't think it's good
<Ubulette> this is required for the iceape->seamonkey migration and the previously missed mozilla->iceape migration that I fixed as mozilla->seamonkey
<Ubulette> asac wanted that
<bluekuja> it should be noted that they are just transitional packages then
<bluekuja> maybe in the package description
<bluekuja> but we may wait asac to hear what he thinks about that
<bluekuja> anyway it builds fine
<Ubulette> I just reused the wording from debian that has been dropped in ubuntu
<Ubulette> bluekuja, why do you want to wait ? just read the logs of this channel from two weeks ago
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:40:37
<bluekuja> Ubulette, usually dummy packages
<bluekuja> got a description that explains
<bluekuja> they are empty and so on
<bluekuja> from what I see here, it seems they are like normal packages
<bluekuja> with content
<Ubulette> i know. i've done those for ff3 from ff-trunk and ff-grandparadiso but here, I've just reused the debian stuff for control
<Ubulette> so it matches with current debian iceape
<Ubulette> sure I can improve but if it's good enough for debian, it should be for you
<bluekuja> are they transitional for Debian as well?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, ^^
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:47:58 <Ubulette>      i dont remember me dropping them, it has been dropped earlier
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:48:49 <asac>  hmm ... oh yeah ... thats then a bug of gnomefreak ... e.g. debian dropped them becausethey  already did that transition
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:49:05 <asac>  and gnomefreak probably didn't readd them
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:49:22 <Ubulette>      so ?
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:49:49 <asac>  either readd them or file a detailed bug against update-manager :) ... e.g. which packages need to migrate to which
<Ubulette> Nov 07 20:49:57 <asac>  or bug gnomefreak to add them ;)
<Ubulette> bluekuja, ^^ see ?
<bluekuja> so Debian already did the transition
<Ubulette> yes
<bluekuja> mm..
<Ubulette> debian did the mozilla-* -> iceape-*
<bluekuja> yes
<Ubulette> i did mozilla-* + iceape-* => seamonkey-* based on the same scheme
<bluekuja> Ubulette, did Debian add some special transitional descriptions when they did the transition?
<bluekuja> e.g (dummy package)
<bluekuja> and so on
<Ubulette> maybe my english is bad. "I did reuse the exact same debian/control file for those packages"
<bluekuja> understood
<bluekuja> Ubulette, checking lintian
<bluekuja> Ubulette, W: seamonkey-mailnews: extended-description-line-too-long
<bluekuja> but we can skip that
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> and W: seamonkey-chatzilla: extended-description-line-too-long
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> W: seamonkey-browser: postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig
<Ubulette> nope, it doesn't
<bluekuja> lintian is crazy then
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> just look, you'll see it doesn't
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> crazy then
<bluekuja> I'm going to have dinner now
<bluekuja> then I'm off for sport
<bluekuja> the package looks fine
<bluekuja> I need to do some more tests
<Ubulette> so ?
<Ubulette> ok
<bluekuja> and then I upload it
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> need to see dest paths
<bluekuja> build it on hardy
<bluekuja> and so on
<Ubulette> please don't disappear for days :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I had really a lot to do this week
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> but please remind me
<bluekuja> when you see I'm up
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> i know you're busy but if you don't intend to finish it, please tell me so I can ask someone else. no offense but it's been blocked for a while now.
<Ubulette> that was my 1st request for sponsoring, it's still not in while I now have 4 other packages in as big as this one.
<Ubulette> bluekuja, ^^, and I'd hate to see the next upstream release out before this gets in. I'd have work for nothing.
<gnomefreak> i cant see real good the drops they gave me i found out im allergic to. Ubulette you cant add nobinonly to gutsy and you cant change iceape -> seamonkey in gutsy, why did you do iceape at all since i already did it and pushed it to review? ONLY security fixes can be put into stable rlease unless it is oked by a SRU and nobinonly doesnt fit within that AFAIK
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if my package isnt good enough for gutsy than tell me and ill fix it but I REALLY FUCKING HATE DOING WORK FOR NO REASON! ill be back some other time
<bluekuja> lol
<Ubulette> that's the 3rd time asac and me explained.. hmm
<Ubulette> if someone sees gnomefreak, please tell him to check his gmails
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-24
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> package classpath has following changes in ubuntu:    * Add /usr/include/xulrunner to CLASSPATH_INCLUDES in configure,  * And MOZILLA_CFLAGS
<RainCT> for what are those?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 333308
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 333308 in Build Config "make clean and make distclean miss various files" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333308
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-25
<asac> sorry ... got lost in an ad-hoc trip to denmark :/
<asac> Ubulette: there?
<Ubulette> asac, yes
<Ubulette> asac, hi, how are you ?
<asac> well ... first i thought ... damn no internet
<Ubulette> i'm fighting with prism on revu :)
<asac> but now i don't want to get back at all :)
<asac> got used just doing nothing ;)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> fun is i have to work all night now because ffox will be out tomorrow :(
<asac> and i think my sponsor backlog is pretty big as well
<asac> prism? any serious issues?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> no
<asac> good
<asac> so gnomefreak is gone?
<asac> what happened?
<asac> last thing i see is that he complained about doing unrecognized work
<Ubulette> he burst in flames once again and disappeared without giving me a chance to clarify.
<Ubulette> while there was nothing new at all
<Ubulette> i was just explaining stuff to bluekuja for sm1
<Ubulette> result is that bluekuja is gone too
<asac> huh?
<Ubulette> and sm1 is still stuck
<Ubulette> maybe he got scared. I have no idea
<bluekuja> Ubulette, no
<asac> ok ... didn't i sign it of in launchpad?
<bluekuja> I just told you it's the weekend
<bluekuja> It's the first time I touch my pc since friday
<asac> i confirmed something ... ah right xulrunner 1.8 ... was that uploaded?
<asac> bluekuja: hey :)
<bluekuja> asac: heya alex! :)
<bluekuja> asac, first P&P answered
<bluekuja> asac, it was....nice!
<asac> bluekuja: cool!
<Ubulette> asac, yep, my merge for xul 1.8 has been sponsored in a blink
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac, I've seen you aren't an AM now
<bluekuja> decided to stop?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, gnomefreak was a little less angry
<bluekuja> <gnomefreak> i cant see real good the drops they gave me i found out im allergic to. Ubulette you cant add nobinonly to gutsy and you cant change iceape -> seamonkey in gutsy, why did you do iceape at all since i already did it and pushed it to review? ONLY security fixes can be put into stable rlease unless it is oked by a SRU and nobinonly doesnt fit within that AFAIK
<bluekuja> <gnomefreak> Ubulette: if my package isnt good enough for gutsy than tell me and ill fix it but I REALLY FUCKING HATE DOING WORK FOR NO REASON! ill be back some other time
<bluekuja> * gnomefreak è uscito ("Lost terminal")
<asac> bluekuja: well i think they understood that i currently don't have much time :)(
<bluekuja> asac, lol
<bluekuja> asac, yeah^^
<bluekuja> asac, that's the backlog from john
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> i saw that
<bluekuja> asac, any idea on how we can move on?
<asac> on what?
<bluekuja> on seamonkey
<bluekuja> I've seen a package waiting for sponsorship in the queue
<armin76> asac: you doing anything about xulrunner-1.9, or fx-3.0?
<bluekuja> about iceape
<bluekuja> and maybe john was complaining about that
<bluekuja> asac, anyway PPA security issue got fixed finally
<bluekuja> asac, e.g changes files signed by keys in the keyring for the main archive
<Ubulette> armin76, i have updated both for ~b1, ready for review
<asac> bluekuja: seamonkey to hardy ... iceape to gutsy
<Ubulette> asac, yes, i thought it was clear for everyone
<bluekuja> asac, yes, but why john was complaining about that?
<armin76> Ubulette: you have a link where i could see it?
<asac> bluekuja: no idea ... i think he was pissed of because his package didn't get sponsored.
<bluekuja> ah damn
<Ubulette> armin76, either the corresponding brz branches or my ppa.
<armin76> rofl
<Ubulette> I haven't tried to push that to motu/revu because we usually review those here
<armin76> Ubulette: i'm not an ubuntu user, so i don't have any idea what you're talking about :P
<asac> yes we will upload beta directly
<asac> armin76: so what is your question about?
<Ubulette> armin76, hmm, so why do you aks here ? it's an ubuntu channel
<armin76> :D
<armin76> just looking what you guys did
<armin76> and to say that it doesn't compile on alpha or ia64
<Ubulette> oh, you're gentoo
<bluekuja> armin76, gentoo doesnt rock
<bluekuja> armin76, migrate to Ubuntu please
<bluekuja> :)
<armin76> bluekuja: no, thanks, ubuntu doesn't have support for alpha hppa sparc ia64, which are the archs i use :P
<bluekuja> armin76, huh?
<bluekuja> armin76, Ubuntu support them as well
<armin76> since when?
<armin76> packages.ubuntu.com only show amd64 i386 and ppc
<bluekuja> armin76, check exaile package for instance
<bluekuja> armin76, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/0.2.11.1-0ubuntu1
<bluekuja> armin76, check the builds
<armin76> alpha is missing :P
<asac> armin76: how does it fail?
<bluekuja> armin76, yes, but anyway migrate
<bluekuja> :)
<armin76> asac: fails to compile, it detects the arch and so, but fails
<armin76> different errors, though
<armin76> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10370744/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-ia64.xulrunner-1.9_1.9%7Eb1%7Erc3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- f. ex :)
<asac> yeah not updated xpt
<asac> don't think that there is a fix yet
<armin76> do you think there will be? :P
<Ubulette> armin76, I don't have access to an ia64 box so it's difficult for me to fix. patches are welcome
<asac> usually someone interested in that architecture has to come up with a fix
<Ubulette> asac, for prism: "There is a build-dependency on unzip. but all packages are architecture independent: this probably should be a build-depends-indep: "
<Ubulette> I have to move unzip to build-depends-indep ??
<asac> Ubulette: no its ok to have it in depends
<asac> the build-depends-indep are ment for specific depends to build only the binary indep
<Ubulette> i know but that's a comment i got in REVU..
<asac> i think its neglectable
<asac> do you have a link to revu?
<Ubulette> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=prism
<Ubulette> i'm commenting right now
<Ubulette> what's wrong with my manpage.. it was right before.. hmm
<asac> most comments are valid
<Ubulette> no
<asac> i wouldn't mind some though
<Ubulette> 10) Please put prism-google-docs in Section: doc
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> that's lintian non sense
<asac> reviewers faith
<Ubulette> 11) prism is architecture: all, but ships data in /usr/lib (please use /usr/share)
<Ubulette> i did move chrome but I can't move the whole thing
<asac> which files are install in pkglibdir?
<Ubulette> well, maybe I can
<asac> i wouldn't bother linking components
<asac> (javascript ones)
<asac> configs + chromes
<asac> though configs are not a big problem either
<Ubulette> well, as a whole, he's damn picky, none of our packages here respect any of those
<asac> yeah
<asac> i don't think that he can't live with some
<asac> he just wants to point out everything
<asac> while some are neglectable
<asac> 8 + 9 should be fixed
<Ubulette> I think it was good before. I'll check, maybe a last minute regression
<Ubulette> same for my manpage
<asac> 1, 4, 6, 14, 15(maybe), 17,
<asac> those i think are fixworthy too
<asac> the others are nice-to-have
<Ubulette> 1 and 5 are debian stuff, too new for ubuntu
<asac> for mpl you should include MPL in docs
<asac> Ubulette: no vcs headers are needed
<asac> so 1 is important
<asac> X-Vcs-Bzr: bzrurl
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> I have that one
<asac> he?
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> he wants Vcs-Bzr
<asac> now i see
<asac> yes
<asac> you are right
<Ubulette> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2007/11/msg00006.html
<Ubulette> how come was I supposed to know ?
<asac> i don't think so
<Ubulette> asac, bluekuja; so, what about seamonkey ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, whatever is fine for asac is fine for me as well
<Ubulette> asac, asac_ ^^
<asac_> got reconnected
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, bluekuja; so, what about seamonkey ?
<Ubulette> <bluekuja> Ubulette, whatever is fine for asac is fine for me as well
<Ubulette> asac_ ^^
<asac> Ubulette: can you reiterate the problem with sm?
<asac> are there things that bluekuja wants to see improved?
<Ubulette> we've just discussed the wording of the dummy packages. I reused the debian one, he wanted a different one
<Ubulette> that's it
<Ubulette> i just said it's minor and it could wait the next version
<bluekuja> asac, actually dummy packages should have a specific description
<bluekuja> asac, and not a default one as far as they are empty
<asac> usually dummy packages read like: this is a transional package bla bla bla ... you can safely remove it once the package bla bla bla is installed
<bluekuja> exactly
<Ubulette> so tell debian
<Ubulette> file a bug there ;)
<Ubulette> well, if you really want to, i can fix it in this version
<asac> i don't mind ... for the new transitional packages (e.g. iceape -> seamonkey) the wording should be right imo ... for mozilla -> iceape ... i have no opinion
<asac> bluekuja: is that all?
<asac> or anything else that needs to be fixed/checked before upload?
<bluekuja> asac, I need to build it on hardy
<bluekuja> asac, lintian was complaining about long-desc
<bluekuja> but it's just minor
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> also for  postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig
<bluekuja> but I don't see why it reports that
<bluekuja> asac: I need to build that on hardy, checking final files dirs
<bluekuja> and then testing it
<bluekuja> a bit
<bluekuja> and then should be ready
<Ubulette> asac, please review ff3 / xul from the .dev branches
<Ubulette> btw, both tarballs contain the same thing as rc3
<asac> Ubulette: i have bug 156187 for mozilla_five_home ... what was your bug number?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156187 in firefox "core dump with application compied by firefox-dev under gutsy" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156187
<Ubulette> bug 157126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157126 in mozilla-firefox "FF2 without default mozilla-five-home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157126
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> Ubulette: ok
<Ubulette> asac, that was an ff2 bug only.
<Ubulette> a
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> asac, i'm done with the 18 changes for prism. what should I do, repost an updated package with the exact same version or bump ?
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... i think you have to bump the version otherwise revu will choke on it
<asac> but not sure
<asac> ask persia
<asac> Ubulette: so you said that the bits are the same for xul and ffox rc3 -> beta1 ?
<asac> (the origs)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: so you didn't upload anything? i can just reuse the origs?=
<Ubulette> asac, I didn't upload anything but I did fetch new tarballs using mozclient, so dirnames/filenames are ok
<Ubulette> asac, oh, i've pushed those to my ppa
<asac> ok
<asac> debian has now nspr 4.7.0~1.9b1
<asac> or is that in experimental?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> yeah its in unstable
<asac> bluekuja: did your upload get sponsored?
<asac> bluekuja: to debian?
<asac> bluekuja: would like to reupload and see if anything got fixed
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac, diff-ext upload?
<bluekuja> or cgmail?
<asac> no idea ... whatever failed because of my key
<asac> yes cgmail it was
<bluekuja> yep, it's already in...but I'm fixing a FTBFS on some archs for diff-ext
<bluekuja> so you can test your key again
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac, do you have an amd64 box?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac, actually I cannot build that on PPA
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> it builds fine there
<asac> what do you mean?
<bluekuja> but fails on debian builds machines
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> asac, is that something similar to our package or completely unrelated ?
<asac> i have a sid chroot
<asac> Ubulette: we have a sync
<asac> atm
<Ubulette> ?
<bluekuja> asac, it would be great if you can test the package before and after the fix
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. unless we do something we will always get exactly the debian version auto-synched
<bluekuja> asac, in the sid chroot as far as it FTBFS only
<asac> Ubulette: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspr/
<bluekuja> and it's not a program issue
<asac> look at -- Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync < archive@ubuntu.com>   Tue,  23 Oct 2007 17:59:35 +0100
<asac> bluekuja: give me branches :-P
<bluekuja> asac, can I give you a dgettable url?
<Ubulette> asac, I'd prefer to keep ours. it's quiltified and now uses our nobinonly
<asac> what happend to your branches?
<bluekuja> asac, nothing, they are updated
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> and unstable got the latest revision
<bluekuja> dgettable url for the fixed package
<bluekuja> want to see if it fixes the issue before pushing it
<bluekuja> let me grab the branches url
<asac> Ubulette: yes. maybe mike would accept the quiltification ... is the diff minimal? so we can send it to him?
<bluekuja> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/debian.source
<bluekuja> and
<asac> bluekuja: the upstream branch has diverged
<bluekuja> mmm...are you sure about that?
<bluekuja> I merged
<bluekuja> the changes
<Ubulette> asac, i've kept the changes minimal because you wanted to convince mike to use quilt remember ? but I haven't checked debian in a long while so I don't know
<bluekuja> asac, actually you can just branch out the debian.source branch
<bluekuja> and get the tarball from upstream
<bluekuja> I grab you the link
<bluekuja> so you bzr bd --merge
<bluekuja> and that's all
<Ubulette> asac, yet i know that nss b1 is not enough to do sm2 / xul trunk
<asac> bluekuja: ok so your branches are still a mess :)
<asac> just give me the dgettable url
<asac> or all three urls
<bluekuja> asac, ok, but I don't know why you get them as diverged
<bluekuja> I'm *sure* I merged the changes back
<bluekuja> strange then
<asac> bluekuja: no idea ... you did different thing in your upstream branch ... e.g. you patched it et al
<asac> bluekuja: merged back? upstream branches never need to be merged ... just updated
<bluekuja> no, I mean debian.source
<bluekuja> got merged
<asac> bluekuja: anyway ... just give me orig.diff.gzand dsc thing
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> bluekuja: fix your upstream branch at some point :)
<bluekuja> I will
<bluekuja> I'll have to check stuff there again
<asac> or only maintain debian/ directory + patchsystem
<asac> makes things easier i guess
<bluekuja> yep, as Ubulette does
<bluekuja> it's better
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac, http://incoming.ibluepaper.com/diff-ext_0.2.3-3~ppa1.dsc
<bluekuja> asac, this *should* FTBFS at some point
<bluekuja> asac, going to eat in the meantime
<bluekuja> don't worry about versioning ~ppa1.dsc
<bluekuja> it's just a test
<bluekuja> ;)
<Ubulette> i've posted my comments and the updated package on revu. no idea what's next.
<asac> Ubulette: let him confirm it
<asac> he will from what i know
<Ubulette> asac, persia complained about the length of changelog. what should I do ?
<asac> then it gets sponsored
<Ubulette> read my answer: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=prism
<asac> Ubulette: ping him on iRC and say that you fixed all those bugs, but not those ones et al.
<Ubulette> i discussed with him earlier today
<Ubulette> [16:17] <persia> Ubulette: some comments added to start.  There's likely more, but I'm to bed, and there's enough there for another revision.
<Ubulette> don't know what TZ he's in so i'll wait
<asac> Ubulette: did you reupload?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: ok then fine
<Ubulette> read #12
<asac> yeah ... i don't think its a problem
<asac> if he gets too anal, i can comment as well ... but let him go ahead ... i think once you went through all this he will like you more than before and he has a strong council involvement.
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> asac, for xul post 1.9b1 (and sm2 trunk), we need nss at least NSS_3_12_ALPHA_2B which is ahead of 1.9b1 so the debian one is no good for us
<Ubulette> we can do a real 3.12.0~a2b
<bluekuja> asac, back
<asac> this upload will be still without system-nss
<bluekuja> asac, did it FTBFS?
<asac> Ubulette: lets try to target new system nss for b2
<asac> maybe before
<Ubulette> asac, sure (b1)
<asac> i have to write the roadmap for xul migration tomorrow
<Ubulette> i've faced the problem within my ppa. 3.12.0~a2b < 3.12.0~cvs :(
<asac> i will include it in that document
<asac> what is a2b?
<Ubulette> NSS_3_12_ALPHA_2B
<Ubulette> current req in 1.9b2pre
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 403680
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403680 in Libraries "CERT_PKIXVerifyCert fails if CRLs are missing" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403680
<asac> well its still cvs so lets name it ~cvs+a2b :)
<asac> bluekuja: nope ... haven't even grabbed it :)
<bluekuja> asac, lol
<bluekuja> asac, I'll go for a showa then
<bluekuja> :P
<Ubulette> and btw, i've moved the addons in xul b1
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> Ubulette: yes i saw that t... thanks
<asac> i planned that as yet-another-last-minute change this morning ;)
<asac> do we have a global plugins dir as well now?
<asac> for xul?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/2224/
<asac> fine
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... i plan to have all main plugins migrated to xul 1.9 by alpha 3
<asac> so at best starting before alpha 2
<Ubulette> i still preserved /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins for b1 as we need to figure out what could be shared or not
<asac> Ubulette: why don't we have /usr/lib/firefox-addons/ ?
<asac> any reason?
<asac> or just by evolution?
<Ubulette> none. ff3 is not shipping any plugin at the moment
<Ubulette> all i have in there is links i've done myself a long time ago
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... i just wonder why we still have the unversioned directory?
<asac> for ffox
<Ubulette> we did it intentionally remember ?
<asac> did we?
<asac> i think we did ... just wonder if the reason is still valid ;)
<Ubulette> -installdir     = $(libdir)/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)-$(MOZ_APP_VERSION)
<Ubulette> +installdir     = $(libdir)/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)
<Ubulette> the plugin dir is one reason
<asac> yes i think thats from the time when i started the package based on what i had in 2.x
<asac> but now that we have started to host extenssions/ plugins for xul in some other dir, we could do the same for ffox i guess
<Ubulette> bzr blame firefox-fsh
<Ubulette> oops
<asac> Ubulette: i am sure thats my hack
<Ubulette> 39  asac@jw | -installdir       = $(libdir)/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)-$(MOZ_APP_VERSION)
<Ubulette> 44  fta+lau | +installdir       = $(libdir)/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)
<Ubulette> nope :)
<asac> hmm ... i had the -instaldir ;)
<asac> so it probably is pretty similar ;)
<asac> i think i had firefox-3.0 hardcoded
<asac> or something :)
<Ubulette> it's easy to revert.
<Ubulette> well maybe not
<asac> yeah ... we have to fix the extensions + plugins dir i think
<Ubulette> worse.
<Ubulette> the usr/lib vs usr/share
<Ubulette> and the gnome split
<Ubulette> easy with hardcoded paths, not so easy with dynamic paths
<Ubulette> in xul, we don't do usr/share
<asac> Ubulette: wildcards in .install doesn't work?
<asac> and then using wildcards in rules fo dh_link?
<asac> like we did in xul?
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ia64; en-US; rv:1.9b1) Gecko/2007112520 Firefox/3.0b1
 * armin76 throws stuff at asac 
<asac> armin76: well done
<asac> you patch or did you find any?
<armin76> mine
<asac> armin76: you can decide: either submit it upstream and let us include the patch from there or let us include first and if all works out well submit upstream
<armin76> you pay :P
<Ubulette> asac, I can revert the path but do we really want that in b1 or post b1 ?
<asac> bluekuja: sid chroot still upgrading ... takes ages i guzess
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... i would prefer to have the final paths in ffox 3 so we can start to migrate things right away
<asac> (not yet sure how to proceed with gutsy though)
<asac> Ubulette: if its too much work we can update after b1 release
<asac> e.g. do another upload in a week or so
<Ubulette> let me try to see the impact
<Ubulette> in the meantime, feel free to review my changes in xul since rc3
<Ubulette> i'm sure you'll find some last minute thing ;)
<asac> from what i saw it look good ... yeah :)
<asac> anyway, still working on security builds
<asac> but last build should finish soon ... then i have to QA them and upload
<asac> but i can spin xul and ffox 3 while QAing i guess
<Ubulette> i've waited for you before closing changelog, that's the only thing left i could think of.
<Ubulette> asac, we'll have to think about the langpacks soon. who did the ff2 ones ?
<armin76> asac: i'll give you the patch when i fix it, i want to clean it up first :)
<bluekuja> asac, back
<bluekuja> asac, if you can't make it for today, I might go to watch tv
<bluekuja> :)
 * Ubulette is sitting on seamonkey
<bluekuja> Ubulette, at the end everything is fine for asac about sm?
<Ubulette> you told him you'll check so he didn't
<Ubulette> asac, right ?
<bluekuja> k, fine
<asac> Ubulette: we got them from debian ... then i updated them
<asac> Ubulette: we need someone to take over mass langpacks + mass extension packaging ;)
<asac> Ubulette: i hoped for jazzva or mertiki ;)
<bluekuja> asac, where is mertiki?
<bluekuja> I don't see him since weeks
<asac> Ubulette: spell checking works right, right?
<asac> bluekuja: no idea :)
<bluekuja> aww :/
<asac> when was jazzva last seen?
<Ubulette> asac, yes. i'm using it all the time :)
<bluekuja> !seen mertiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mertiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> Ubulette, do you know a working !seen command for ubotu?
<Ubulette> no sorry
<asac> Ubulette: actually i think that the langpacks will be produced by translations.launchpad.net
<asac> from what i know .xpis now work
<asac> no idea what is produced in the end though
<armin76> ubotu: seen mertiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mertiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> Oct 17 05:28:29 *       mertiki has quit (Client Quit)
<Ubulette> last time here
<asac> yeah
<asac> Ubulette: i think the translation team will regularly import all langpacks
<asac> and then export something for us
<asac> e.g. import .xpis from upstream ... then export whatever format ;)
<asac> i think the translations guy who took the lead for xpis is on honeymoon for the rest of the year unfortunately
<Ubulette> upstream already has those langpacks (since b1)
<asac> yes they have ... but we will be the new lead for ffox translations :)
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> well ... actually the langpacks often where not complete
<asac> so we will add the content missing
<asac> in the end i hope to push the work of packaging to those guys from launchpad :)
<asac> no idea if it works though
<asac> i will add it to the roadmap document i have to write
<asac> extensions + langpacks + plugins :)
<asac> for extensions i would like to tap the community to pick the most important ones
<asac> like ... the top 50 extensions get into main ;)
<Ubulette> usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins  .. hmm. looks weird
<Ubulette> as extensions go to usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions
<asac> why?
<asac> Ubulette: well ... the advice is: ship extensions that are of general nature (e.g. applicable for more than just firefox) in xulrunner addons
<Ubulette> meaning there's no usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<asac> the firefox only ones in firefox-addons
<asac> we should have that
<asac> oh ... now i remember :)
<Ubulette> but so far, the code only uses 1 dir
<asac> right ... thats what i wanted to fix ... which is what i just remembered ;)
 * asac hates ever growing TODO lists
<asac> btw, i managed to port yelp and devhelp
<asac> so there is just the epiphany beast left i guess
<asac> (in main)
<Ubulette> what about python ?
<asac> thats done as well
<asac> its just url-classifier breakage that persists
<Ubulette> i still have those ugly warnings from xul1.9
<asac> i have a problem that i blame onto url-classifier in devhelp too: the .css file is not applied
<Ubulette> and I need to recheck miro once you land your python fix
<asac> so it looks a bit funny ... but the gecko embed part is good apparently
<asac> Ubulette: yes. i would like url-classifier fixed before i can send xul to main
<asac> then the official porting would start
<asac> hmm ... i think we have to look into openoffice
<asac> or at least assist the maintainer ... afaik it has a build-depend on firefox or xulrunner
<asac> painful i guess
<Ubulette> do we really need to split ff3 in usr/lib and usr/share ?? it's a pain in the **
<Ubulette> or can we do like xul ?
<Ubulette> just ship like upstream
<asac> well its 2.5M of 11M ... so its a good proportion for ffox 3
<Ubulette> so ?
<asac> i am not sure ... if the package is indep .. there isn't much use of share thing i guess
<asac> but thats just me
<asac> s/package is indep/package isn't indep/
<Ubulette> it's not. there are still some .so
<asac> other people appear to find it more important though
<asac> in chrome?
<asac> for me there isn't an .so in chrome/ for xul
<asac> but i am not sure if all .jars are arch indep
<Ubulette> components
<asac> yeah ... i just talk about chrome
<Ubulette> tmp/usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b1/components/libnkgnomevfs.so
<asac> Ubulette: i don't claim that ffox 3.0 is indep
<asac> i just say that i don't see benefit out of putting things into /usr/share if those are shipped from an arch dependent .deb
<asac> but then ... i have not idea how people that share /usr/share across archs actually manage their packages so they stay in sync
<Ubulette> good. same for me. and it's less error prone
<asac> but maybe you know :)
<asac> Ubulette: be double sure that the upgrade path is correct :)
<asac> if you go for pkglib only
<Ubulette> i've managed a huge network with 7 unix vendors a longtime ago and that kind of split was important, here, I'm not aware of a single case of usr/share really shared
<Ubulette> searchplugins could be moved too
<Ubulette> that makes sense
<Ubulette> usr/share/firefox-addons/searchplugins  ?
<Ubulette> hmmm. in fact, there's no plugins dir at all in debian/tmp. only in xul. good.
<asac> Ubulette: if use/share wasn't shared, then why did it matter except for archive size?
<asac> yes
<asac> (for searchplugins to -addons)
<Ubulette> asac, yesterday, i noticed that ff2008 is reporting a lot of corrupted jpg in wikipedia while ff3 is perfectly fine with the same pages
<asac> Ubulette: you have an example page?
<asac> .10 will come tomorrow i hope
<Ubulette> hmm. i can't reproduce.
<Ubulette> oh i see
<Ubulette> ff2 was started from google earth, maybe ld_library_path is tweaked and pointed to another libjpeg
<Ubulette> bingo. /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 vs /usr/lib/googleearth/libjpeg.so.62
<asac> yeah
<asac> i wonder why people complain about google toolbar being broken with guty ffox
<asac> it works for me
<asac> oh it really loops
<asac> apparently not default-five-home
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> great google toolbar ships its .js file without linebreaks
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> how innovative ;)
<Ubulette> obfuscation
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/FFToolbar-Group-Bugs/browse_thread/thread/d32b039cb2f92ff5/169b421268351699?lnk=gst&q=
<asac> {try{var dir=Components.classes["@mozilla.org/file/directory_service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIProperties).get("ProfD",
<asac> Components.interfaces.nsIFile);dir.append("extensions");dir.append("staged-xpis");dir.append("{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c}");if(dir.exists()){dir.remove(true)}}catch(e){}
<asac> what are they doing?
<asac> hmmm thats in doXPIInstall ... guess thats just for seamonkey
<Ubulette> hmm, remove ~/.mozilla/ff/extensions/staged-xpis/{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c} if it exists ?
<asac> i think its seamonkey only ... e.g. no-extension manager
<asac> well they ship libgoogletoolbar.so
<asac> which expects libnspr4.so
<asac> maybe thats a problem?
<Ubulette> you're talking about ff2 right ?
<asac> yes
<asac> does it work in 3?
<Ubulette> i'm not using it
<Ubulette> i think i'm done with ff3..
<Ubulette> asac, ok, pushed and tested
<Ubulette> well, tested, then pushed :)
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux alpha; en-US; rv:1.9b1) Gecko/2007112521 Firefox/3.0b1
<armin76> plop :D
<Ubulette> good for you
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-17
<[reed]> fta: lol
<[reed]> fta: now, what are you going to do?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: if your are still awake can you give me a hand on why my colume gets muted all the time even arter canging it?
<gnomefreak> asac: fta: im only here checking email. Did you find anything wwrong with the extensions, ive been trying to get someone to upload them to universe for 2/3 months. i would like to know why.
<gnomefreak> anyway im gonna have a drink in hopes i sleep tonight.
<armin76> asac: i was wrong...1.9 sigbuses...i think it was beta5 the one that worked fine
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/11/now_supporting_16_exabytes.html
<BUGabundo_work> mozzila has release an alpha version of flash 64 bits
<BUGabundo_work> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<BUGabundo_work> can we have it packaged on a PPA so we can test it on jaunty?
<armin76> quick
<BUGabundo_work> sorry armin76?
<armin76> nothing *g*
 * directhex melts
<directhex> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<directhex> 64 motherloving bits!
<BUGabundo_work> too late directhex
<BUGabundo_work> already mention it
<BUGabundo_work> even emailed the MLK
<BUGabundo_work> *ML
<directhex> poot
<armin76> asac: hrm...and beta5 did as well...weird
<asac> fta: did you trash i386 build for nspluginwrapper?
<asac> 1.1.0 is available on i386 .... 1.2.0 not
<asac> strange
<fta2> asac, i didn't, we talked about that already, it's blocked somewhere i don't remember
<asac> fta2: yeah. it was added to p-a-s :(
<asac> fta2: http://cvs.debian.org/srcdep/Packages-arch-specific?rev=1.712&root=dak&view=markup
<fta2> yes, pas
<asac> i sent mail to the folks that can commit there
<fta2> i asked for it to be fixed a while ago, no new since
<asac> fta2: how did you ask?
<fta2> irc, they directed me to a list of 3 emails
<asac> fta2: yeah most likely the ones in the file
<asac> i sent there too now
<asac> infinity is in that list. but he is on holiday after the jaunty bootstrapping
<mconnor> that sentence is so much funnier before you realize jaunty is 9.04
<asac> mconnor: must be native speaker fun ;)
<mconnor> asac: its just the idea of jaunty bootstrapping
<asac> hehe
<asac> is jaunty a rarely used word?
<mconnor> asac: its rather uncommon these days
<fta2> asac, kees sent me a debdiff to support the new native 64bit flash plugin
<fta2> it's also in his ppa
<asac> fta: yeah. cant do that until its final
<asac> at least till beta
<philsf> is asac's word on bug #279802 final? (i.e. nothing to be done in Ubuntu's FF3.0.3, it's a hotmail bug) will the change from 3.0.2 that causes this "regression" will not be reverted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279802 in ubuntu "hotmail blocks ubuntu users (we knew it!)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279802
<armin76> asac: hows is it possible that beta5 doesn't sigbuses when running with gdb?
<asac> armin76: not sure ;)
<fta> asac, not even in jaunty?
<asac> fta: alpha flash?
<asac> not sure. we need to discuss that
<asac> there are a bunch of things
<crimsun> fta: I also have a new source package for the 64-bit Flash
<crimsun> fta: i.e., I've refactored debian/{config,postinst} to handle both 32- and 64-bit, so if installing on 32, you get the stable, and on 64 the alpha.  I've tested it for new installs and upgrades on hardy and intrepid for both i686 and amd64.
<crimsun> asac: yes, it's one thing to consider whether to continue using nspluginwrapper for Flash
<asac> crimsun: we want it
<asac> have to discuss with nspluginwrapper upstream
<asac> want it == not mandatory of course
<asac> the idea why we brought this is to prevent crashes of ffox
<asac> brough this to i386 i mean ;)
<asac> crimsun: are you working on a new package?
<asac> crimsun: we have to talk then ;)
<asac> crimsun: will you be at UDS?
<crimsun> asac: yes, Sunday through Wednesday
<fta> crimsun, maybe talk with kees then. and i assume there's no point in me touching that too.
<crimsun> fta: just figuring out a local bzr issue, thanks
<crimsun> I'll need to add the nspluginwrapper bit back in, then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-18
<asac> crimsun: can you hold back on the major refactoring due to the amd64 plugin that came up until UDS
<asac> ?
<asac> there are a  few things we should consider when seriously touching that package again
<crimsun> asac: sure
<gnomefreak> anyone have the master hotmail bug handy?
<gnomefreak> bug 155459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155459 in firefox "login hotmail.com" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155459
<gnomefreak> i give up i cant find that bug to save my life
 * asac yawns
<rzr> asac: hi, I need your advice
<rzr> asac: about flashblock, upstream never pull real version into repository's files
<rzr> he uses alpha versions all the time
<rzr> so should we set this by hand (as he does) or uses alpha versions ...
<rzr> #2 option is better for me
<Volans> Hi all :)
<Volans> asac: did you remember that you can't contact all members of a LP group if someone of them hide the email address to others?
<Volans> There was an LP bug open and now a fix was released.... see LP bug 66105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad-registry "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<Volans> ;)
<asac> Volans: oh
<asac> and what about actual members that are not prospective?
<asac> does that work too? how?
<Volans> asac: sincerly I don't have investigated, just at work now and when I have received the email from LP I have remember that we have spoken about that when organizing the mozillateam meetings ;)
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> where can i put an ini that goes to ./usr/lib/firefox-$VERSION/distribution/ so it's version independient?
<Lns> asac: hey, is the newly released FF 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 including the /dev/urandom fix ? I don't see it in the changelog, but i might just not be seeing it..
<nxvl> asac: ping
<saivann> asac : ping
<nxvl_> fta: ping
<fta> nxvl_, pong
<nxvl_> fta: hi! i'm fighting with a binary package for firefox, which is installing everything into /usr/lib/firefox-VERSION, i already moved the extension to where it should be to be version independendt
<nxvl_> fta: but still don't know where to put the distribution.ini
<nxvl_> which is installed in /usr/lib/firefox-VERSION/distribution
<nxvl_> fta: did you have any idea of where it should go?
<fta> hm, i don't think you should use /usr/lib/firefox-VERSION at all. it's not stable as it changes for each version.
<nxvl_> yup
<nxvl_> that's why i want to move it from there
<nxvl_> but i don't know where to put it
<fta> what do you mean by "binary package for firefox" ?
<nxvl_> as in i'm trying to get rid of it
<fta> what project is that?
<nxvl_> is a google toolbar binary package
<fta> it's not an extension?
<nxvl_> containing an extension
<fta> we have stable paths for extensions and plugins
<nxvl_> i'm not sure what it does or has
<nxvl_> fta: did you have a wiki page or something i take a look at?
<fta> hm, not for that i'm afraid. we have one for extensions, and one for xulapps
<fta> do you have an install.rdf ?
 * nxvl checks
<nxvl> yes i have
<fta> so it's an extenson
<fta> you can use the xpi feature from mozilla-devscripts
<fta> i should automagically do everything for you
<fta> -i+it
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions
<fta> [reed], mconnor: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/jpeg/MOZCHANGES "Lots of undocumented changes. :("  bad :(
<[reed]> talk to glennmp
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> jpeg
<[reed]> I dunno
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> don't use system-jpeg
<[reed]> ;)
<fta> we don't, but we should
<mconnor> I don't know if that's even still current
<mconnor> that's a five year old comment, likely
<fta> chromium took yours, so it's another copy, bad
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> neat
<mconnor> maybe we should be the new system-jpeg :)
<fta> yep maybe, afaik, upstream is dead
<fta> README for release 6b of 27-Mar-1998
<[reed]> there's a lot of good patches still in bmo for our libjpeg
<[reed]> so, yeah, we probably are the best new owners of system jpeg
<[reed]> :)
<fta> my point is that if those patches are so good, they should be in system lib
<fta> but your patches are not documented
<[reed]> they are in bonsai ;)
<[reed]> and bugzilla
<fta> somewhere in zillions of bugs...
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74007/
<[reed]> I know our libjpeg is faster than everybody else's
<[reed]> some smart guy at Intel worked on it
<[reed]> :)
<fta> with your sse/sse2/mmx code, i have no doubt about it
<fta> individual changes are lost :( big merges from the early days
<fta> mozilla bug 299200
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 299200 in Menus "context menu is out of window" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299200
<fta> mozilla bug 1025
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1025 in GFX "NGLayout crashes on this URL" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1025
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-19
<fta> gasp
<fta> ~100 patches to review: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74075/
<fta> + those in hg now
<Lns> Can anyone tell me the best way to configure Firefox 3 global defaults/mandatory configs in Ubuntu Hardy? Definitely useful stuff for multi-user networks such as LTSP.
<Lns> (such as default/mandatory homepage for all users)
<Lns> Actually, maybe that's not my question - i already know about /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js - maybe my question is, "does the global default/mandatory homepage actually work for Firefox 3?" (It didn't in Ubuntu/Debian for FF2.x)
<Lns> (See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19033 for details on the FF2 bug)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19033 in firefox "systemwide default startup homepage ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fta> seems i can't use tb3 with my imap ssl server because of the self signed cert :(
<fta> hm, a trick did it
<fta> asac, http://glandium.org/blog/?p=214
<asac> fta: already read that
<asac> fta: did you add your cert manually?
<asac> Lns: look at the example for global homepage in intrepid
<fta> asac, yes, same ui as in ff3 but it's confusing. it starts with "https://" by default, while i had to use "servname:993" to make it work
<asac> fta: ok. but the cert dialog came up?
<asac> e.g. is it just the default that is wrong?
<fta> no, only an error box
<fta> no "add exception"
<fta> just view and cancel
<asac> hmm
<asac> we have mozilla bug 430512 and mozilla bug 429843 .... the latter is fixed though
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430512 in Security "Self-signed cert approval balks on exception (ssl_bar_cert_domain rejection)" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430512
<asac> oh
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 429843 in Security "mailnews UI work to catch up with how certificate "security exceptions" are handled" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429843
<asac> fta: the latter landed today?
<asac> also mozilla bug 465795
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 465795 in Mail Window Front End "improve cert exception dialog experience" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465795
<fta> my build is old
<asac> fta: look at the last bug it seems like its working now, but not perfectly
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-20
<fta> asac, did you see my discussion about libjpeg earlier today in -dev ?
<fta> and here yesterday
<[reed]> asac / fta: http://add-on-con.com
<ptux> hello. i installed OOo3 on Ubuntu8.04, and now i cannot open by simple click the office attachement of my emails (i use thunderbird). i suppose it's because the OOo3 installed has not provided to upgrade the files associations. how can i fix this little trouble?
<ptux> :)
<ptux> i tryed with "modify , preferences, attachements, change actions", but the mask is disabled.
<ptux> i tryed also searching in the about:config of thunderbird, to find the associations between documents and program to open, but i found nothing..
<ptux> can anybody help me, pls?
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting TBA, if you would like add a topic for the next meeting please add it to the agenda. The agenda is available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq.
 * gnomefreak off to go through applications and atm i only have one interview to do so i will be gone most of the morning, should be back in afternoon sometime
<ksbalaji> after installing firestarter, FF3  behaves strangely. My history, bookmarks are gone. Address panel does not show real address -( http://www. is not displayed)
<ksbalaji> Is the channel alive?
<Lns> asac: can you give a non-coder some advice on testing the patch regarding /dev/(u)random in FF3/LTSP ? I would love to test it, but am not quite sure how to do it and produce reliable results
<Lns> My knowledge goes as far as using PPAs to download upgraded packages...not a whole lot beyond that :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-21
<Lns> I have a "quick hack patch" from a while ago that uses LD_PRELOAD to replace attempts to access /dev/random with /dev/urandom... I'm not knowledgeable enough to know if i should rely on this, rather than the actual nspr fix I see was made
<Lns> I guess i'll plan on using the "nasty hack" - if anyone has some insight on how someone like me can possibly, "more reliably" test the issue, please comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspr/+bug/269188 - thanks all!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269188 in nspr "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Medium,In progress]
<[reed]> fta / asac: http://www.fosscamp.org/HowToAttend
<[reed]> " Stephen Lau
<[reed]> 	
<[reed]> Songbird
<[reed]> 	
<[reed]> system-wide XULRunner anyone?"
<[reed]> except there is system-wide XULRunner
<[reed]> just that Songbird can't use it since they patch it!
<asac> [reed]: i wont even be at fosscamp :/
<asac> i arrive on sat evening
<asac> [reed]: and yes. not sure what thats about
<asac> [reed]: we discussed with songbird folks a bunch of times that we need to get their patches sorted
<fta> 172 tabs, gasp
<fta> [reed], i'm now suffering from mozilla bug 404314
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XUL "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<fta> it regressed for me recently :(
<[reed]> fta: it has to be something gtk-related...
<[reed]> I've hit the same bug just using gedit
<asac> fta: is it really random or just when you accidentially move your mouse while clicking?
<fta> not really random, it seems it selects the 1st entry
<fta> i was used to click a menu to open it, now, i need to click and hold otherwise it selects the 1st entry
<asac> fta: yeah. then its the "non-random" part of the bug
<asac> fta: have you tried to release button and explicitly dont move the mouse?
<asac> i dont see how it can select a menu entry if you dont move the3 mouse at all
<asac> heh. i am twice on the hall of fame ;)
<asac> busiest sponsor ... thats actually the last category i would have expected me
<asac> they apepar not to count the mozilla sponsorships
<fta> i'm not sure if i should push my stuff or not
<asac> fta: which stuff?
<fta> what we discussed in the last meeting
<asac> do those packages have "need-packaging" bugs?
<asac> if so, i can peer-review things and then it should be fine.
<asac> i talked a bit about all this
<asac> with folks
<asac> seems to be that peer review (e.g. what persia said) is not required, but a guideline
<fta> no, because i'm not sure what you want, snapshots vs releases
<asac> which we should encourange
<asac> usually releases i would say
<fta> i just packaged python-tlslite
<asac> or if you are sure there will be a release before feature freeze pushing pre-snapshots might work
<fta> if it's releases, i have nothing to push, period
<asac> releases != final releases .... beta sounds good if hte package is usable
<asac> i dont even care if you push snapshots. its just that things going up to archive should be more stable than daily snapshots pushed to PPA ;)
<asac> archive should just get something more or less stabilized.
<asac> if there are no releases we have to do the stabilization somehow.
<asac> but starting with a beta for initial upload sounds sensible
 * sebner is too shy to ask asac for an autograph :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> i won't give any anyway ;)
<sebner> bah :P
<sebner> how do you treat your fans :P
<asac> only when i reach the first rank for bug tracking ;)
<fta> then it confirms i have nothing to upload
<asac> fta: why?
 * fta going back to more chromium work
<asac> fta: its hard to say that random snapshots are good in general. if you think something is usable we can look at individual cases
<fta> i don't care, early or not, nothing gets in
<asac> your call ;)
<fta> moz-central is about to jump to 3.2a1pre, and 3.1* is still only in my ppa. what should i think of all that ? huge loss of time ?
<asac> i dont understand what you mean
<asac> 3.1 is certainly at beta
<asac> so thats ok to upload for sure.
<asac> just pick a milestone for the archive upload
<asac> 18:46 < asac> but starting with a beta for initial upload sounds sensible
<asac> and surely that work is not loss of time because 3.1 will definitly be in the archive ... if not today, then tomorrow :)
 * asac off to grocery store ... bb soon
<asac> back
<asac> debian bug 482415
<ubottu> Debian bug 482415 in iceweasel "iceweasel: crashes immediately upon startup" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/482415
<asac> debian bug 495311
<ubottu> Debian bug 495311 in iceweasel "iceweasel silently fails if permissions on .mozilla are wrong" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/495311
<asac> good ... not affected :-P
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19844522/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b2~hg20081121r21862%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> the new cairo now does directfb too
<fta> strangely, it doesn't fail on i386
<fta> oh damned, my chroot still has the old cairo
<asac> fta: holded back locally?
<asac> fta: did you do the new cairo? :-P
<fta> no, my ppa line was still intrepid
<fta> yes
<fta> to late for a1 so it's still only in my ppa
<fta> too
<fta> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/
<fta> asac, what i mean is that we've never built a xul with a cairo doing directfb
<fta> debian does now, at least with their experimental cairo
<directhex> asac, remember the plugin-detector-manglement for the plugin finder to get invoked instead of javascriot-based "please install fooplugin to use this site" stuff you were talking about a while back... is that anywhere on your jaunty TODO?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-22
<asac> fta: hmm
<fta> mozilla bug 466250
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 466250 in GFX: Thebes "build failure for cairo-gtk2 build with a directfb cairo" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466250
<asac> fta: why do we use directfb now?
<fta> debian merged the 2 cairo packages into one
<asac> fta: they merged both, but why dont they shipp merged headers too?
<asac> where is MOZ_DFB defined?
<asac> ok found it
<fta> we use cairo-gtk2, not cairo-gtk2-directfb
<fta> well, i talked with vlad already
<fta> he's ok with my patch
<asac> fta: what does grep CAIRO_HAS_DIR /usr/include/cairo/cairo* give you?
<asac> which file has the #define ;)
<fta> /usr/include/cairo/cairo-features.h:#define CAIRO_HAS_DIRECTFB_SURFACE 1
<asac> fta: and on the lib side there is no split anymore either?
<fta> nope
<asac> fta: are the .so files at least split up still or is everything in one huge libcairo now?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/75486/
<asac> is there any particular reason to bump build depend versions on libnspr/libnss?
<asac> imo that shouldnt be done
<fta> eh?
<fta> where?
<asac> fta: in your ppa ;)
<asac> but maybe just me ;)
<fta> where ? i have so many packages in there
<asac> let me check first ;)
<asac> most likely my fault
<asac> yeah. i was too confident that apt-get build-dep would be smart ;)
<asac> so nevermind
<fta> i like the idea of chromium-testsuite, maybe we could do that to xul/ff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-23
<wiki> asac: Hi
<wiki> asac: we released spicebird last friday :)
<mconnor> mmm
<mconnor> fta / asac : ping?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-16
<[reed]> asac: get me kiko
<[reed]> bmo just upgraded to Bugzilla 3.4 ;)
<micahg> [reed]: so now we can link to LP?
<[reed]> micahg: yep
<micahg> [reed]: should I go back an link all the bugs I'm subscribed too?
<micahg> *to
<[reed]> sure... I'm not exactly sure the format LP will want to use
<[reed]> might be better to wait
<micahg> oh, I thought it was just a URL?
<[reed]> I know kiko or somebody needs to set stuff up
<[reed]> on LP's side
<[reed]> for it to work
<micahg> [reed]: http://www.bugzilla.org/releases/3.4.3/release-notes.html#v34_feat_see
<[reed]> yeah, but do you use URLs with bugs.launchpad.net or just launchpad.net or what
<[reed]> that's what I don't know
<micahg> has to be bugs.lp
<micahg> [reed]: who has access to see also?  I can't seem to set it
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> give me a bug?
<[reed]> what bug are you trying to set
<micahg> mozilla 514151
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 514151 in XUL Widgets "Spelling dictionary names not human readable on Linux" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=514151
<micahg> I can set it on mine
<micahg> which is the one that blocks that one
 * micahg is just a regular user in bmo
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> what's your bugmail address?
<micahg> [reed]: now I can help you guys when I'm searching and find dupes
<micahg> [reed]: I see the shorter URL works
<micahg> [reed]: LP started importing comments from bmo
<[reed]> mireally?
<[reed]> micahg: really?
<[reed]> <micahg> [reed]: LP started importing comments from bmo
<[reed]> where?
<micahg> bug 477513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477513 in firefox-3.5 "FireFox crashes routinely karmic i386" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477513
<micahg> bug 212759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212759 in firefox "firefox crashes when opening PNG image" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212759
<micahg> [reed]: ^^^
<[reed]> neat
<[reed]> micahg: if you wouldn't mind, tag bugs like that with the launchpad url
<micahg> [reed]: I was thinking the same thing ;)
<micahg> it might take me a while though
 * micahg expects about 200+
<[reed]> :)
<micahg> [reed]: what do you think of mozilla 528831
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 528831 in XUL Widgets "Duplicate dictionaries appear in the language list" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528831
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> ubuntu should just get rid of their workaround
<[reed]> same for debian
<[reed]> I think
<micahg> [reed]: is it just Ubuntu?
<micahg> and debian
<[reed]> unsure
<micahg> well, I added linux@distro, so I hope some fedora people will pipe up
<asac_> hi ;)
<[reed]> asac_: how's Texas?
<asac_> [reed]: not so sure what to answer ;)
<[reed]> lol
<asac_>  we are in dallas ;)
<asac_> not even in dallas
<asac_> odd city if you ask me ;)
<micahg> asac: I might be a few minutes late to the firefox-desktop discussion
<micahg> asac_: is it worth coming into the firefox upgrade discussion half way through?
<asac_> micahg: we will reschedule it
<asac_> [reed]: ^^
<asac_> at least i hope we can do that still as the security team cannot attend
<micahg> I don't want to mess up everyone else's schedule...
<micahg> how's the conference so far?
<av`> asac_, around?
<fta> av`, if it's as usual, don't count on asac for the whole week, unless he gets really bored during a session
<av`> fta, yeah, you're right, I hope he gonna be around somewhen :)
<micahg> fta: how did TB3 jump to 3.0.1?
<micahg> asac: were you able to reschedule the ff upgrade session?
<fta> micahg, probably because 3.0 is in a mini branch
<fta> lots of people are requesting lightning along with tb3
<micahg> do you want to start a daily for lightning?
<micahg> songbird is code broke right now, not just patches
<micahg> that's why it's taking me so long
<micahg> do you have time to review TB31 commits?
<Mook_sb> micahg: are you using --with-system-sqlite? (I don't think we support that... and it never worked; we just moved it to vendor-binares/ )
<asac> micahg: yes. its not thursday
<micahg> Mook_sb: yes, I'll remove it and try again
<asac> how
<micahg> Mook_sb: are you the songbird contact?
<Mook_sb> just here to help, not trying to hurry you or anything
<Mook_sb> micahg: I'm.. one of the songbird people; so is stevel :)
<micahg> ok, good to know :)
<fta> Mook_sb, we don't want those vendor-binaries; we want to build our own binaries
<Mook_sb> fta: yes, I do understand that - hence you'd be building them out of the vendor/ sources :)
<Mook_sb> (or, have a patch to actually support --with-system-sqlite so I can try to poke our build guy into r+ing it)
<fta> asac, micahg: ppa builders are now building our stuff faster
<micahg> i saw. daily ppa is almost done
<fta> with lots of red
<micahg> and badwindow patch landed on 3.6
<asac> fta: cool. what did they do? special case our ppa or use a better scheduling approach?
<fta> better scheduling approach
<micahg> asac: do you have a time on thursday?
<fta> but it seems they no longer respect the push order
<fta> like here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta> hardy is building while intrepid is still waiting
<asac> micahg: not yet ... i think the summit system needs to be refreshed - so maybe chcek later today
<micahg> ok
<asac> bug 478691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478691 in soyuz "empty ppa builders should allow more builds from a single ppa" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478691
<micahg> fta: building for different versions shouldn't matter as long as push order for the same version is respected
<fta> well, i just pointed at this as a proof. in this case, it's not a problem, but but earlier this year, we had an issue because of that
<fta> i had to insert delays in the bot
<micahg> fta: can you review: http://pastebin.com/f2e521d1a
<av`> asac, can I ask you a favour via PM?
<asac> go ahead ... i might not b ereally helpful this week though
<asac> fta: isnt the upload order important for the orig.tar.gz only?
<micahg> asac: build-deps
<fta> asac, yes, but who knows how out of order it is now? ;)
<fta> micahg, about lightning, i don't know the status of the branch, if any. but would be nice if someone could update it to be daily buildable
<micahg> fta: I can look at it this weekend
<asac> fta: i dont think its an issue ... the orig.tar.gz problem happens before it enters the queue ... all that is needed is that the orig.tar.gz is accepted before we upload the orig.tar.gz less stuff
<asac> so all this is before the whole build scheduling etc.
<asac> if you get rejects let me know
<micahg> asac: do I need to create a new branch for sunbird/lightning for .head?
<micahg> actually...there's no .jaunty branch either
<micahg> asac: should I create a .jaunty and .karmic for sunbird and then rename ubuntu-0.x to ubuntu.head?
<fta> is the current package recent?
<fta> i mean, using cdbs & quilt?
<fta> or is it the old stuff?
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> nd quilt
<micahg> yes, cdbs and quilt
<fta> strange
<fta> but good
<fta> chromium-browser                 20296   1.53%      3639    9124    7529       4
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           16832   1.27%      4531    6187    6098      16
<fta> \o/
<bdrung_> asac: ping
<fta> dtchen_, how far is sdl on your todo list? i'm getting desperate :(
<micahg1> fta: can you review: http://pastebin.com/f2e521d1a <-- tb31 fixes
<fta> micahg, diffs of diffs are difficult to read :P
<fta> micahg, and btw, it's a new package, so changelog should end-up with just "* Initial release" or something, i'm not sure about how to do give credits in there
<micahg> fta: which one?
<fta> let me read the bug 1st. mozilla 490817
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490817 in General "Add about:rights link to Thunderbird's about:license page." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490817
<fta> lol
<micahg> fta: the only diff in there was just rebased
<fta> wanted to know why license.html was gone
<fta> looks ok
<micahg> so I'll push the changes then
<fta> ok
<micahg> do you want to commit your use all cores change on top of it
<micahg> ?
<fta> i will
<fta> micahg, did you fix xul 1.9.2?
<micahg> fta: I will later
<micahg> the badwindow patch landed
<fta> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-17
<micahg> I didn't know you were repushing :)
<dtchen_> fta: honestly, it's fairly low. I'm coordinating with bddebian (who maintains it in Debian)
<dtchen_> fta: I'm also on assignment this week and don't expect to do much Ubuntu work [but probably will be forced into doing it due to bug reports]
<fta> micahg, tb31 failed again
<fta> didn't you try it?
<micahg> I saw it
<micahg> yes
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+build/1346595
<fta> nsNNTPProtocol.cpp:917: error: no matching function for call to 'nsIStreamListenerTee::Init(nsCOMPtr<nsIStreamListener>&, nsCOMPtr<nsIOutputStream>&)'
<fta> this should go upstream
<fta> unless there's already a bug for it
<fta> mozilla 529057
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 529057 in General "Fix build bustage after bug 515051 land" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529057
<micahg> yep
<micahg> just ofund it
<fta> [reed], I hate bugzilla showing all time in PST
<micahg> fta: you can change that now in 3.4.3
<fta> hm, i'm no longer auto logged in
<micahg> they probably got rid of the sessions as the password storage changed in 3.4.3
<fta> i want to install a bugzilla for my own projects, but i don't know if the deb package is any good
<[reed]> fta: so, fix it
<[reed]> fta: preferences, timezone
<micahg> deb packages are out of date for bugzilla
<micahg> asac: let me know if you think I should listen in on the FF translations sesion
<micahg> [reed]: I see a 3.6 bug without a status flag set for fixed
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> bug #?
<micahg> mozilla 259199
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 259199 in General "Tooltips don't work in the sidebar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259199
<micahg> they started setting status flags to know when something was fixed in the cycle
<micahg> but this bug has none set
<micahg> but I didn;t know if target milestone was enough
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> micahg: ok, fixed
<micahg> thanks, should I ping you if I see more like this?
<[reed]> sure
<micahg> ok
<fta> Source: bugzilla
<fta> Version: 3.2.4.0-3ubuntu1
<fta> [reed], you should maintain the package
<[reed]> fta: who is the maintainer?
<fta> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fta> Original-Maintainer: Raphael Bossek <bossekr@debian.org>
<micahg> and this guy has the upstream link in LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/~name87
<fta> btw, i didn't say the deb was bad, i was wondering if it was good
<fta> i want something ready to use
<[reed]> it's definitely out of date
<[reed]> I wouldn't recommend it
<fta> at least there's a package, unlike lp
<micahg> debian bug 544367
<ubottu> Debian bug 544367 in bugzilla3 "bugzilla3: New upstream release (3.4.1)" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/544367
<micahg> bug 415451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415451 in bugzilla "Please upgrade bugzilla to version 3.4.1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415451
<[reed]> micahg: https://edge.launchpad.net/~name87 seems to also be https://edge.launchpad.net/~justdave
<[reed]> justdave was Canonical's first employee
<[reed]> he's now a sysadmin for MoCo
<[reed]> and the head of the bugzilla project
<micahg> so it makes sense then :)
<[reed]> but I doubt he's had anything to do with packaging bugzilla
<[reed]> since at least 2005
<[reed]> what would it take to be a maintainer?
<fta> not much, just do the work, find a sponsor when you need to upload, and try to become a motu once you're bored asking for sponsorship
<fta> maybe motu is even no longer needed, it's possible to gain upload privileges per packages now
<fta> ok, it's late, i'm off
<micahg> [reed]: the debian maintainer is active
<micahg> so, you might just want to comment on the debian bug what the latest stable release is
<micahg> it seems like he's getting ready to package it up
<[reed]> well, wasn't really too serious about even wanting to take it over
<[reed]> just looking at the docs
<micahg> [reed]: you know that bug that you just set the upstream for, unfortunately, it never should have hit bmo...
<[reed]> indeed
<[reed]> figured I'd link it anyway
<[reed]> since it already got filed
<micahg> yep, thanks
<micahg> I already talked to the person who suggested going upstream :|
<[reed]> so, you're at UDS in Texas?
<micahg> [reed]: no
<[reed]> ah, thought you were for some reason
 * micahg wishes he was there
<micahg> [reed]: what do you think about mozilla 296002
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 296002 in Widget: Gtk "drop-down menus fail when gtkmozembed is moved to different toplevel" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296002
<micahg> epiphany-gecko is gone
<[reed]> embedding bugs like that have a very low chance of getting fixed on our end, sadly
<[reed]> nobody really owns/touches that code anymore
<micahg> well, the program the bug was in no longer exists
<[reed]> does Debian still ship it?
<micahg> yes for some odd reason
<micahg> let me see
<micahg> no, it's gone from unstable
<micahg> testing still has the version
<micahg> it's compiled against xul-1.9 which will be EOL in 2 months
<micahg> I guess we wait two months
<[reed]> wait
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> I'm closing out the LP bug
<micahg> we won't fix it at this point
<[reed]> sure
<asac> dtchen_: there?
<asac> how bad do you expect the lucid alsa userspace stuff to be broken with .31 kernel?
<asac> do you know about significant changes there?
<bdrung> asac: hi
<bdrung> asac: am i upload the fix for m-d?
<asac> bdrung: your decision :) ... i probably cannot review it today
<asac> is it just the one bug fix?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<bdrung> asac: which version number is preferred for it: 0.17.1 or 0.18?
<eagles0513875> hey asac in the process of setting up the necessary ssh stuff as well as the packaging packages
<eagles0513875> should be on the bandwagon soon
<asac> bdrung: 0.18 ... unless we do a minibranch that cherry picks something
<asac> eagles0513875: ok
<fta> i wonder how long it will take before users ask for the "magnet:" protocol in all browsers
<micahg> what is magnet?
<fta> http://thepiratebay.org/blog/175
<[reed]> fta: and we'll reject it, just as we've rejected almost every other request for silly p2p protocol handlers like that
<av`> asac, still there?
<asac> yes ... not time though
<av`> asac, bouncing the mail to you
<asac> [reed]: based on what criteria will mozilla consider a protocol handler non-silly?
<asac> av`: kk ... will get to it asap
<[reed]> something that's actually useful
<av`> asac, sent
<av`> asac, thanks a lot alex :)
<asac> [reed]: based on what critieria does mozilla consider something useful ;)?
<[reed]> anyway, programs are free to add their own protocol handlers
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: should I be at the translation session tomorrow morning?
<asac> micahg: if you have ideas etc. sure. btw, the major/minor version upgrade session is now friday
<asac> 12:00 afaict
<micahg> oh, was set for yesterday at noon
<asac> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/presidente/
<asac> micahg: right. but we cancelled that (remember?)
<micahg> oops
<micahg> meant tomorrow
<micahg> I guess it got moved again :)
<asac> yeah ... it was a mess ;)
<asac> the scheduling system is not really up to the task ... but i think this one is now final ;)
<fta> [reed], but distros will add it anyway
<micahg> I should be able to make that
<asac> great
<micahg> asac: any other ff sessions I should attend?
<asac> i dont think we have anything else this time ;) ... we had KDE today
<asac> wihch got interestingly enough quite a lot of folks attending
<asac> in contrast what we had in intrepid UDS
<asac> ok off to another sesion again
<bdrung> asac: which version of firefox and thunderbird will going into lucid?
<micahg> bdrung: most likely ff3.6 and tb3.0.x
<bdrung> thx
<micahg> fta: BTW, the reason TB jumped is they tagged the RC
<fta> that's what i said yesterday
<fta> sort if
<fta> of
<micahg> right
<BUGabundo> ola meninos
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-18
<asac> jcastro: there?
<micahg> asac: we got complemented in the adopt an upstream session
<asac> micahg: huh?
<micahg> they said the mozilla team is doing a great job
<asac> was that a community thing?
<asac> ;)
<micahg> it was a UDS session
<micahg> yeah
<asac> thanks for forwarding ;)
<micahg> they apparently loved me in there too :)
<asac> finally some good news
<asac> jdstrand_: 15:00 ?
<asac> micahg: oh ... so you contributed through IRC?
<asac> nice
<micahg> yes
<fta> for once, it's not about us spamming the builders
<asac> hehe
<fta> (or me)
<asac> fta: i think nobody who has a real clue complains a bout that
<micahg> they want to make more documents and organize on helping with upstream
<micahg> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-lucid-adopt-an-upstream
<asac> just random folks that are unhappy that are too lazy to do their daily packaging excersizes locally
<micahg> the thing is, we're already doing most of what they are looking for
<asac> darn ... gobby seems to be downish :/
<micahg> was just using it
<asac> yeah
<asac> i actually would even say that partly of what their understanding is about what they want was inspired by us
<asac> :-P
<micahg> yes and I showed them the LP imports of upstream bmo comments
<kaddi> hi for the last couple of days thunderbird keeps telling me that the certificate for yahoo.com is issued for yahoo.co.uk. I always have to click ok before I can get mail from any of my email accounts. How can I tell thunderbid that it should always accept the certificate of yahoo.co.uk for yahoo.com
<asac> micahg: LP imports of upstream bmo comments?
<asac> ;)
<fta> *sigh* https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577#c4
<asac> is that something you did ;)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> asac: no, when they upgraded to bugzilla 3.4.3, the comments started pouring in
<fta> i wonder if evo is dead upstream
<micahg> fta: I thought they were working on a new mail client
<asac> fta: yeah. just wanted to ask ... i will check with seb ... maybe he can give us a good irc nick so you can diretly bug on IRC
<fta> i've located my problem, the fix is easy, but i'm not sure they want it
<fta> or how they want it
<fta> micahg, really? do you have a link?
<micahg> i saw somthing...let me see if I can find it
<fta> asac, usually seb doesn't care about this kind of bugs as they are not packaging related, he sends me upstream
<fta> and my bug is still untouched after 6+ months
<micahg> no, evo seems to be planned for 3.0
<asac> fta: right .... i want him to give the richt nick to bug him ;)
<fta> micahg, what does that mean?
<micahg> fta: I was wrong :)
<asac> ok ... i will be downstairs now getting food and beer ;)
<asac> the wifi is too sucky here on room anyway ;)
<fta> as usual ;)
<fta> wifi is always bad at uds
<fta> too many geeks
<asac> at uds its quite good this time actually ... just the rooms are bad (though it still works, which means its better than usual ) ;)
<asac> ok ... talk to you tomorrow ;)
<fta> ok, enjoy
<micahg> fta: I'll fix ff3.7 later
<fta> great, thx
<fta> so we'll just have the lpia js segfault left
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> fta: bug filed?
<[reed]> :)
<asac> dont bother about lpia for now
<fta> no, as i said, i can't provide a backtrace, no lpia here
<asac> maybe we will disable lpia for ppa's ... tbd
<fta> too bad, i thought for a moment that someone would fix bug 369112
<micahg> I haven't had a chance to file the bug yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369112 in soyuz "API export of IDistroSeries.getBuildRecords() should optionally filter on active source publications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369112
<asac> ok out for sure
<asac> ttyt
<JanC> can't you emulate lpia on qemu?
<dtchen_> asac: newer userspace is nearly always safe. it's newer kernelspace that tends to present problems.
<asac> dtchen_: cool. thanks a lot!
<dtchen_> asac: np.
<micahg1> asac: you're not still up, are you?
<asac> jcastro: there?
<asac> jcastro: not sure if i have rescheduling powers, but it definitly doenst work :) ...
<[reed]> launchpad's code is so huge
<[reed]> taking forever to pull it down
<asac> hehe
<[reed]> now LP is throwing 500 ISE
<[reed]> for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/files
 * [reed] tries to figure out how lp bzr branches work
<micahg> fta: I have the fix for ff3.7 but wanted it reviewed
<fta> micahg1, too late for today's run
<micahg1> fta: ok, do you want to review now?
<fta> sure
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.com/f568d519b
<fta> hmm, strange
<fta> all the urls have been dropped and replaced by only one unlocalized link?
<fta> mozilla 522571
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 522571 in Add-ons Manager "Link from themes manager to personas gallery" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522571
<fta> micahg, ok, go on. thanks
<micahg> fta: done
<fta> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fta> hm
<ripps> meh, the latest chromium-daily just broke a good junk of my extensions
<BUGabundo> boas
<fta> ripps, please file bugs, i don't use extensions so i don't notice
<fta> BUGabundo, ola
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> how is UDS going?
<fta> i'm not in Dalas
<BUGabundo> oh
<fta> i decided to skip this time
<ripps> fta: bug filed
<fta> [reed], i'm not sure i understand mozilla 518506 correctly, you're patching pixman to fix the bug? or is it just needed for --disable-libxul and--enable-system-cairo?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 518506 in Widget: Gtk "Horrible flicker when scrolling windowed plugins living out-of-process" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=518506
<fta> btw, --enable-system-cairo and a patched in-source pixman doesn't make sense to me
<fta> anyone's good in python here?
<BUGabundo> no me
<fta> nm, i did it in 1 line of shell, as usual
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<fta> using python to give me a value in a python file would have been nice
<[reed]> fta: no idea... ask in the bug?
<fta> ripps, didn't you say earlier that chromium started to crash recently?
<fta> or was it someone else?
<ripps> fta: yeah, but the problem was resolved after a quick reinstall
<fta> oh, ok
<ripps> fta: btw, it seems that the chromium devs purposely broke the extension api in order to make it more secure, dozens of extension are going to need to be rewritten now
<fta> hm, ok
<fta> btw, is there a sane ad blocker now?
<fta> i mean, something really blocking, not just hidding
<fta> and no, i don't want to setup a proxy
<fta> ripps, ^^
<ripps> fta: well adblock+ works well, but I also use a tweaked hosts file that works better than any adblocker. I mostly use adblock+ to remove annoying webpage elements. http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/zero/
<ripps> someonewhocares also has an rss feed. I use it know when it's updated and sync it with the one in /etc/hosts
<fta> adblock+ in ff works fine for me (i use my own rules, not the lists), i'm looking for an equivalent, but all i can find is just hidding stuff
<ripps> as far as I understand, it can't be done with chromium extensions because the extension api doesn't allow it. But the developers are clearly making changes to the api
<fta> ok, thanks, so i'll continue to wait
<ripps> fta: the hosts file technique works very well, and it works on all browsers, so consider checking it out.
<ripps> What I really want is someone to make an autoscroll extension for Chromium Linux.
<fta> i often block parts of websites, i want their content, but i block their ads, or js pulling ads from everywhere else
<fta> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-10400487-264.html
<fta> dtchen_, 1:0.9.20-0ubuntu2~~karmic~ubuntuaudiodev1  even longer than the mozilla ones
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<fta> 1.9.2~b4~hg20091118r33017+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic
<fta> maybe not
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> fta: I get a footer with "New! Chromium now has extensions and bookmark sync. "
<BUGabundo> but both links are fw to google.com :\\\
<fta> BUGabundo, btw, the daily PPAs now build for lucid too
<BUGabundo> kool
<BUGabundo> need to comment old karmic
<fta> It's the 1st time i don't switch distro at day 1
<micahg> I see tb31 trunk failed on amd64
<BUGabundo> fta: you are getting old :))))
<BUGabundo> not going to UDS
<BUGabundo> not upgrading to p1
<BUGabundo> *+1
<fta> maybe i'm getting tired of all this
<fta> who knows
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> it takes a part of our soul
<micahg> fta: tb3.1 already fixed for tomorrow upstream
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-19
<fta> cool
<ripps> fta: Hey, you still around? I'm trying to add Lucid packages to some of my gmpc-trunk ppa-bots, but it won't build new lucid packages unless the package has been changed, is there some way to force it make lucid packages?
<ripps> I have alot of plugins in my gmpc bot and I don't want to have manually make blank commits to a couple dozen packages.
<micahg> ripps: you can copy the karmic packages to lucid
<ripps> micahg: hmmm... now that's a thought\
<ripps> micahg: I can't it says "libmpd_~foo~ripps1(same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> which ppa?
<ripps> micahg: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa
<micahg> you tried on this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<micahg> select current ppa and lucid for something that's not in lucid
<ripps> micahg: yes
<micahg> weird
<micahg> worked for me a little while ago in the zf ppa
<ripps> I selected the karmic package for libmpd, and set the destination series to lucid
<micahg> and copy existing binaries?
<ripps> hmmm. I might have had it set to rebuild
<ripps> micahg: okay, yeah, copy binaries works. I don't get why that works, but not rebuild source
<micahg> idk
<micahg> maybe file a bug for soyuz
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 jaunty
<ubott2> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 866 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<fta> ripps, there's a force flag, see the usage
<av`> asac, hey, any chance you sent the mail yet?
<asac> no
<asac> later (sry)
<av`> ok, np :)
<fta> kenvandine, gwibber seems to have a memory leak, VIRT/RES, 168040/59252 fresh start, 635096/197560 a week later, and that's just with 1 account
<kenvandine> yeah, ryan and i were just talking about that last night
<kenvandine> that is the daemon or client?
<fta> client
<fta> fta      31442  0.2  9.5 635096 197560 ?       Sl   Nov11  26:27 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber
<fta> fta      31447  0.0  1.1  90528 22804 ?        Sl   Nov11   5:34 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber-daemon
<kenvandine> ok
<fta> the daemon grows a bit too, but that's ok
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo>  fta playing around with chromiumOS ?
<fta> no, i'm not currently looking for a new os
<fta> even if ubuntu is getting on my nerves for more and more reasons
<BUGabundo> lolol
<dtchen> fta: please test the new alsa-lib in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA once it builds
<fta> (p-a is one of the many reasons, sdl is another one)
 * BUGabundo hides :)
<BUGabundo> fta: didn't you read dtchen blog?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu audios is just two guys
<BUGabundo> and none of them full time
<BUGabundo> how would mozilla packages be if it was only half of you taking care of it ?
<dtchen> well, I'm taking personal time to work on it right now, but I'll have to work on Thanksgiving holiday in return
<dtchen> so let it never be said that I didn't sacrifice buttloads to fix this crap.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I know, and I understand
<BUGabundo> you always had all my support on this
<dtchen> now, I'm very tired, and I'm going back to work.
<BUGabundo> actually I've never been very hit by PA
<BUGabundo> sometimes I don't have sound, but you usually help me fix that quickly
<BUGabundo> bye dtchen
<fta> which blog?
<BUGabundo> his blog
<fta> url?
<BUGabundo> let me search
<micahg> fta: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/11/flailing-against-light-or-why-bad.html
<lyosha> Hello.  How do I change hinting mode of daily builds on Hardy?
<fta> dtchen, BUGabundo, micahg: for the records, i never said p-a sucks, i've had my share of troubles with it, sure, most are gone, expect the huge p-a + sdl bug making apps unusable, and the cpu goes to the roof, and with each version, it's getting worse. it's been there for more than a year now, and no one seemed to care
<fta> lyosha, sorry, i don't know but i do remember we has a MASTER bug about that when it first came up, micahg do you know that bug?
<fta> (which is not a bug in firefox btw, but in the system fontconfig prefs)
<fta> -we has+we had
<fta> (i should really read what i type)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thanks google "/google launchpad master fontconfig "
<fta> :)
<fta> BUGabundo, google + my memory ;)
<lyosha> fta: thanks!  I'll check it out.
<lyosha> The workaround works for firefox and thunderbird from the main repository.  It does not for dailies.
<fta> you should ask asac when he's back from uds
<lyosha> Will knowing what uds stands for help making an estimate when asac is back?
<BUGabundo> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<BUGabundo> !asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asac
<BUGabundo> oh come on,  no one did that one ? LOL
<lyosha> !cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool
<BUGabundo> aha
<lyosha> Alright, I'll try after November 20.  Thanks!
<BUGabundo> try 22 rather
<BUGabundo> oh he is gone
<fta> i need a good bzrweb
<fta> something similar to gitweb/hgweb
<fta> not the crap from lp
<micahg> fta: I wasn't accusing, just providing the link
<fta> micahg, i was just clarifying
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-20
<micahg> i see the ppa finally balooned
<BUGabundo> modem manager updates?
<BUGabundo> what's coming down the pipes?
<fta> balooned?
<micahg> up to 14GB
<BUGabundo> outch
<micahg> was 5GB before lucid and TB31
<fta> it should go down once yesterday's builds are removed
<fta> the biggest is still chromium
<fta> oh! ff 3.7 is still red
<fta> well, since i moved chromium to lzma, it's way smaller, but still bigger
<micahg> fta: same patch new problem I think
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28287  \o/
<[reed]> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28293 <-- uh, doesn't chromium include some non-BSD code?
<[reed]> such as MPL, GPL, etc.... licenses where you're _required_ to release source code along with binaries
<micahg> [reed]: 10 AM meeting :)
<[reed]> ??
<micahg> firefox
<micahg> or did it get moved again?
<micahg> firefox upgrade in ubuntu
<[reed]> not sure what you're talking about!
<[reed]> ah, I probably can't make any of the meetings due to class
<fta> [reed], the source code of those stuffs is public
<micahg> tomorrow, 10AM CT
<micahg> ok
<[reed]> fta: yes, and the licenses require that the actual source code used to build the binaries be released
<fta> [reed], i'm not sure what you're talking about, i only ship stuff that i build, and the source tarball is public
<fta> i'm talking about chromium here, not chrome
<[reed]> oh, I'm not talking about ubuntu
<[reed]> I'm talking about chromium
<fta> chromium is 100% free
<[reed]> well
<fta> with tons of different licenses :P
<[reed]> guh, I gotta run
<[reed]> I'll explain what I mean when I get back
<fta> i'll be gone
<micahg> [reed]: can I change a bug to new if I can confirm?
<[reed]> micahg: sure
<[reed]> micahg: ensure there isn't a dupe
<[reed]> if you can
<micahg> check out mozilla 527980
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 527980 in General "Square characters in menus and tab titles" [Trivial,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527980
<micahg> [reed]: are there any mozilla 64 bit builds yet?
<micahg> it doesn't happen with the mozilla version only the version I compiled
<micahg> but I'm on 64 bit
<[reed]> yes, I think there are
<[reed]> check ftp.m.o
<micahg> nope, linux-i686
 * micahg is checking for nightlies
<micahg> nope
<micahg> [reed]: should I ask in the bug?
<[reed]> huh, really thought we had x64 builds
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> go ahead
<micahg> should I subscribe you, I added linux@distro
<[reed]> I watch both you and linux@distro
<[reed]> you're welcome to CC me, if you wish, though
<dtchen> fta: that's an sdl bug, not a pa bug. And, it's fixed already in sdl 1.2.14.
<micahg> [reed]: you around?
<[reed]> micahg: yes
<micahg> do you thing bug 483929 is worth upstreaming?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483929 in firefox-3.5 "Restore Session doesn't follow Fitts Law" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483929
<micahg> I don't agree that there's an issue, but wanted another opinion
<[reed]> micahg: sure, upstream that
<[reed]> beltzner loves talking about Fitts' Law
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I don't know if it's even fixable
<micahg> but ok
<[reed]> make sure to cc beltzner@m.c, faaborg@m.c
<[reed]> where m.c is mozilla.com
<[reed]> (and CC me)
<micahg> ok, is that second address with 2 a's?
<[reed]> it's not Linux-specific, so don't CC linux@distro
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> faaborg
<micahg> ok
<micahg> would you know offhand the component?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> one sec
<[reed]> let me make sure
<micahg> found it
<micahg> other: sesssion restore
<[reed]> Firefox :: Session Restore
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> it's it disrespectful to mark it trivial?
<micahg> or is it enh?
<micahg> hmm, can't set remote URL in advanced fields
 * micahg will file a bugzillla bug :)
<micahg> fta: I just wanted to run my commit comment bu you
<fta> ok
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/323493/
<fta> what is that? ff3.7?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> fta: you want the whole patch?
<fta> yes, please
<fta> (even if i assume it's correct)
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.com/f16d8d957
<fta> ok, good
<micahg> fta: pushed
<fta> thanks
<micahg> seems like upstream fixed lpia on 3.7
<micahg> fta: ugh 3.6 failed
<fta> micahg, do you receive the ftbfs emails? or are you monitoring lp?
<micahg> monitoring lp
<fta> do you want me to forward you those emails?
<fta> i already to that for asac for nmt
<micahg> sure
<fta> done
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/15195777 ?
<fta> that would be nice for asac, no security backports anymore
<micahg> fta: we had a session today on ff upgrades
<micahg> fta: I'll have to fix 3.6 sat night
<fta> micahg, did you get a few emails?
<micahg> fta: no
<micahg> fta: just got one
<fta> hm, you should have got a few already
<fta> ff3.6 & songbird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-21
<vadi3> Hi. Is Firefox on Ubuntu KK 32bit affected by the Flash click bug, and if it is, has the workaround been applied for it?
<fta> dtchen, did you say that sdl has been fixed upstream?
<dtchen> fta: yes. It has.
<markey> heya
<markey> are Chromium Daylies borked again?
<markey> no updates since a few days
<fta> markey, just 2 days, but that's expected with dailies, don't worry, it will be back soon
<dtchen> fta: I'm working on libsdl now; hopefully I'll have a merge for you by end of weekend
<fta> dtchen, excellent!
<dtchen> hum.
<dtchen> there's a pretty serious alsa-plugins regression, too, but I'm having no luck chasing it
 * dtchen test-builds libsdl1.2_1.2.13-5ubuntu1
<dtchen> fta: do you know of a good, small sdl test case for this anomaly?
<dtchen> try to keep in mind that I'm on a 56kbps dialup connection, so pulling hundreds of megs for game data is really a no-go
<fta> small no, openarena is huge
<fta> let me check if it have a smaller sdl app
<dtchen> oh geez, now I have both openal and fmod to worry about, too?!
<dtchen> fta: ok, it built, but again I have no test case
<fta> dtchen, try neverball
<dtchen> ok, uploaded to ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<dtchen> it's targeted for karmic, though the merge is for lucid
<dtchen> I'm waiting for cjwatson to appear online (probably next week) so I can get his blessing to get the merge sponsored
<dtchen> err, neverball is 40 MB
<dtchen> that is *painful* over dialup
<dtchen> I'm just going to have to ask you to test with both the alsa and pulseaudio outputs
<fta> Size: 146520
<fta> so it's probably its deps
<fta> but i will test for sure, i couldn't be worse
<fta> it
<dtchen> you'll probably need all the relevant packages from that PPA
<dtchen> i.e., PA, alsa-lib, libsdl1.2
<dtchen> you may find it faster to just dget the source package from the PPA and build it yourself
<fta> i'm still running karmic
<dtchen> yes, that's why I tested and uploaded for karmic
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:
<fta>   libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<fta> dtchen, no change at all
<fta> dtchen, load of 4+, no sound at all
<fta> neverball lost sound completely, it was crackling before the upgrade
<fta> (i've upgraded both p-a and sdl btw)
<fta> neverballs shows "ALSA lib pcm.c:7234:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured" in the console
<dtchen> fta: ok, I have one more culprit. This symptom started with 9.04, correct?
<dtchen> fta: oh, did you update libasound2*, too?
<fta> dtchen, hm, yes. iirc, we discussed that at the last uds
<fta> ii  libasound2      1.0.20-3ubuntu6.1~~ubuntuaudiodev1       shared library for ALSA applications
<fta> ii  libasound2-plugins      1.0.20-1ubuntu8  ALSA library additional plugins
<dtchen> ah, excellent
 * dtchen reverts the PA_STREAM_EARLY_REQUESTS addition
<dtchen> bah, not that.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324855/
<dtchen> right
<dtchen> well, there're a ton of rewind requests
<dtchen> and that makes no sense whatsoever
<dtchen> also, that behavior is with alsa, correct?
<fta> hmm, sdl or opengl is messing with vdpau, too bad
<dtchen> meaning the alsa backend for libsdl
<dtchen> or with both alsa and pulse backends for libsdl?
<fta> if you mean that's with libsdl1.2debian-alsa, yes
<dtchen> right, and with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ?
<fta> reinstalling..
<fta> perfect for neverball, trying openarena
<fta> dtchen, ^^, nope, still no sound, and i have to kill it to return to the desktop
<dtchen> ugh.
<fta> micahg, hi, got the emails this time? (lots of them?)
<micahg> yes :)
<micahg> I see 3.7 and 3.6 failed
<fta> good, so the forward worked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-22
<dtchen> bisecting across three source packages is nasty.
<fta> ripps, in case you missed my msg, the bot has a --force option to respin even if nothing has changed since last time
<ripps> fta: yeah, I heard, it just doesn't seem to upload half the time...
<fta> weird. you should paste me the output when this happens, it's difficult to locate the issue otherwise
<micahg> asac: fta: don't commit to ff3.6.head
 * micahg goofed
<micahg> asac: fta: whoever I talk to first tomorrow, I have the fixed version and the old version on my server, I can either overwrite, or commit another revision on top of what's there that's fixed
<jdstrand> asac: hi. what is the recommended way to enable/use flash in 9.10/amd64?
<jdstrand> asac: it's for my dad. adobe-flashplugin is not available for amd64... he is seeing a lot of stability problems in firefox
<fta> jdstrand, i use flashplugin-installer on amd64, it's using nspluginwrapper
<jdstrand> fta: it is stable for you?
<fta> it is. but i use ff3.7, not 3.5 so i don't know
<jdstrand> I use flashplugin-installer, but I rarely use flash
<jdstrand> fta: ok, I'll make sure everything is cleaned up and try that
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<fta> np
<fta> jdstrand, just make sure there's no copy of flash in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
 * jdstrand nods
<kbrosnan> I do testing of the Mozilla linux builds in 9.10. In 9.10 I am having trouble with the Firefox Ubunu settings being used for Mozilla builds. I would like to go back to the 9.04 behavior where this was not an issue.
<[reed]> kbrosnan: it's very annoying, indeed
<[reed]> kbrosnan: I just disable the add-on
<fta> ?
<[reed]> between 9.04 and 9.10, something about the way ubufox is handled changed
<[reed]> so that it affects mozilla.org builds
<[reed]> not just ubuntu builds
<fta> oh, ubufox, i don't it either
<[reed]> it's quite annoying
<fta> +use
<dtchen> fta: what're the contents of your /proc/asound/cards?
<fta>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<fta>                       HDA Intel at 0xe6000000 irq 16
<fta> dtchen, ^^
<dtchen> and /proc/asound/Intel/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc ?
<fta> 64
<dtchen> 64KB, hmm.
<dtchen> yeah, we *really* need to bump that up. Mandriva has been using 2MB for two releases, and Fedora has been using 4MB.
<dtchen> echo -n 4096 > /proc/asound/NVidia/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc
<dtchen> s/NVidia/Intel/
<fta> dtchen, nope, i have jerky sound for just a few secs, then nothing, and i still have to kill the app. my load is of ~5 now :p
<dtchen> fta: all apps? just openarena using sdl's pulse output?
<fta> just tests openarena
<dtchen> there definitely is an alsa-plugins bug
<fta> tested
<dtchen> I'm writing a test app for it
<fta> dtchen, neverball seems good, cpu stays ok, sound is not jerky, and i can quit without killing it
<micahg> fta: around?
<fta> yep
<micahg> ok, so I committed a patch that only patched one failed file out of two
<micahg> I have the corrected version
<micahg> should I just add another rev restoring the patch?
<micahg> or rather adding the correctly fixed version
<fta> micahg, just re-add the missing part in a commit on top, and explain in the commit log that it was missing in the previous commit
<micahg> ok
 * micahg panicked last night
<fta> if it's a critical patch, i can respin the bot
<micahg> it's firefox-profilename
<micahg> fta: does this sound ok: * Correctly update patch that was "fixed" in rev 460 with the sixth patched file
<fta> ok
<mconnor> micahg: depends on your definition of "ok" ;)
<micahg> fta: fixed
<micahg> fta: might want to respin
<fta> done
<micahg> thanks
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> umd is beautiful, lots of green :)
<fta> yeah
<fta> but it's getting to big, i should split it
<fta> too
<micahg> why? you have 20GB in there
<micahg> it's only using 10GB
<BUGabundo> yet
<fta> not too big by size, but by number of packages
<BUGabundo> it will grow
<micahg> why does that matter?
<micahg> you could do a TB PPA
<fta> most people just want to follow one package, say tb3 or ff3.7, they don't want 3.5 updated daily
<micahg> yeah, but that seems like a lot more work to maintain if they're all in separate PPAs
<BUGabundo> fta +1
<fta> not really, on my side, it's just a few lines in my bot conf files, on yours, no change at all
<fta> but asac don't want to split the 3 ff
 * micahg agrees with asac
<micahg> we should make a tutorial on apt-pinning
 * micahg should create a blog and add to the planet
<BUGabundo> micahg: we should make apt-pinning to be easy to do on apt :D
<micahg> BUGabundo: file a feature request :P
<BUGabundo> we better fix it, then making a workaround
<micahg> anyways, asac and I were talking about a gui app for pinning
<BUGabundo> micahg: I would, but it would just DUMP into the wish bugs table :(
 * BUGabundo listens
<micahg> where you can select when you want to follow a certain ppa/version of ff and it would configure the pin file for you
 * BUGabundo gives micahg back his doll http://2155.sl.pt
<micahg> BUGabundo: ??
<fta> BUGabundo, you're running lucid right?
<fta> BUGabundo, could you please pastebin lsb_release -a for me?
<BUGabundo> fta: yes
<BUGabundo> $ lsb_release -a | pastebinit No LSB modules are available. http://paste.ubuntu.com/325653/
<fta> thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> why, if you don't mind me asking ?
<fta> do you have a debian unstable too?
<fta> it's for chromium
<BUGabundo> at work yes
<BUGabundo> I use Hardy PPA :)
<BUGabundo> anything higher and it breaks depencies
<fta> i mean, a lsb on debian
<fta> i have a lenny here
<fta> (my last debian serv)
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> fta: dent me tomorrow, and I'll get it for you
<BUGabundo> but as I said: I have chromium hardy ppa on debian unstable :)
<fta> you don't have ssh?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not to there
<BUGabundo> I'm very low on the priv access list :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: why did you give me that pic?
<BUGabundo> micahg: was having fun... relax
<BUGabundo> unless you wanna more :)
<micahg> ok
<fta> BUGabundo, nm the lsb stuff, i figured it out
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325683/
<BUGabundo> .
<BUGabundo> fta: ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-22
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you take a look at the firefox-next maverick build failures, I"m guess it's due to using the profile patch from natty and not from trunk
<debfx> I've created a new merge request for the kde integration
<chrisccoulson> debfx, thanks
<debfx> tested with b7 and yesterday's b8 snapshot
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, the firefox-next build should work now (just uploaded it to the PPA again)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you able to push your thunderbird.lucid changes too?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, could i have a USN for firefox please :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why can't we have the official branding in the team PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks BTW for looking at the build
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i did think about it, but we have the patches to change MOZ_APP_NAME, and i'm not sure if those are approved or ok to use
<chrisccoulson> so, i took the safe option for now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, and it seems to have worked, so I'll upload karmic/lucid tonight to the PPA
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> and I haven't forgotten about TB on lucid :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops I think I kept one of the conflicts by accident in teh merge for ff-next, I guess I get to reupload :-/
<micahg> firefox-4.0-core (<= 4.0~b8~hg20101103r56843+nobinonly-0ubuntu1)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
 * micahg should be following the commits more closely
<micahg>  firefox-4.0-core (<= 4.0~b7~) should work
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you making changes to debian/control or debian/control.pp? (or both)?
<chrisccoulson> (i didn't look)
<micahg> I was going to do both
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i do
<chrisccoulson> just remember that debian/control gets overwritten in the clean target ;)
<micahg> although, they seem out of sync (one references firefox-4.0 and one reference firefox-4.0-core
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to take a look before I upload this?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - in a bit, i'm just running through the ff3.6 updates atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Natty/Firefox4/XULRunner20Transition today as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, I'll take a look later tongiht
<chrisccoulson> right, i need to reboot, my laptop is being all screwey
<fta> chrisccoulson, what is bug 670128 about? i already have MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml_xml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https; in my desktop file
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<fta> what am i missing?
<chrisccoulson> fta - in that case, you can probably close it. how does chromium change the setting though?
<chrisccoulson> or check if it
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> or check if it's the default?
<fta> well, it's not in all my builds.. yet
<fta> just been Cced to this http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=63631
<BUGabundo> o/
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, so chromium is using xdg-settings then? that's ok, that means there's nothing else you need to do there :)
<chrisccoulson> right, that's the firefox uploads done
<chrisccoulson> micahg - would you be able to push the thunderbird changes? i'd like to get 3.1 in to the PPA quite soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can push later tonight, has thunderbird been tagged yet?
<micahg> 3.1.7 should be tagged on wed
<micahg> I'll push up to stable PPA tonight
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'd like to start getting everything in to the PPA before wednesday really, else we're going to struggle to get everything tested before the release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, you should be able to push a build up in teh mornig
<micahg> *morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, mozjs doesn't depends on the rest of the libs or are you sorting this out still
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's standalone, it doesn't depend on anything else
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome
<chrisccoulson> i talked to the opensuse maintainer today, and he's packaging it in exactly the same way
<chrisccoulson> ie, it's still not in a system location
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that solves the couch issues on the CD
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, so, not ideal, but we can save space on the CD/servers now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they'll still need to do a hack to find libmozjs, and they won't have the luxury of using xulrunner --gre-version either
<chrisccoulson> but they can still figure out a way
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, that's bad, any way to have just the xulrunner cli binary
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or can we have a helper mojs-version script to give that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not really, that depends on libxul, which is basically the rest of the mozilla runtime
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, what do you think of a mozjs-path helper script
<chrisccoulson> we could probably provide a script, but all they need to do really is ls /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0*
<micahg> chrisccoulson: until we change it
<chrisccoulson> and then test which result has a libmozjs.so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this would be more dynamic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: xul20 will be at most 12 month
<micahg> *months
<chrisccoulson> we could still possibly provide a script
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, do you want me to do that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind, but i wouldn't worry about it too much just yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I think we should have it when we push the mozjs package as well, then you or I can write up a quick mail to -devel about it
<micahg> with a best practices for mozjs in Ubuntu
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think maybe we should use the existing thunderbird-locales package in Lucid and just upgrade the translations for 3.1.6 or 3.1.7
<micahg> we changed the path to the locales in maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if we do that, then we should update the translations in maverick as well really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<micahg> I think I got an SRU ack a while back for that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I just upload to firefox-next with the fix and worry about the d/control discrepancy later?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, if you want
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-23
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (Coming to Firefox Beta PPA soon http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Firefox 3.6.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I believe thunderbird.lucid is good to go
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just pushed the changes, the simplified migrator script seems to be working, the shell output is more accurate as well
<micahg> \o/ people are reporting bugs against the PPA in the PPA bugs project :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, i will test tbird and get it uploaded this morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and I just uploaded to tb-stable, I'll upload enigmail and lightning there later
<micahg> I guess I could even push the locales up there as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd like to find time over the holiday weekend to get thunderbird-trunk up and running
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would you like to be subscribed to the tb-stable branch?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> attribute and revisions?
<micahg> wow, my first major firefox crash in a long while (beta 7 :()
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the crash reporter disabled for the PPA build?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's not enabled in application.ini, primarily because there is a limited amount of space on the server for the symbols
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that's fine, just wanted to make sure there wasn't a bug
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, is it just natty and the daily builds?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's intentional. we're already uploading quite a lot of symbols
<chrisccoulson> it's enabled for maverick / natty ff-4.0 dailies, natty release and lucid/maverick security
<micahg> ooh, security too, cool
 * micahg really needs sleep, but still needs to finish some work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you see 1.2GB of resident memory usage in b7?
<micahg> or in the dailies?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not that i've noticed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what does about:memory show?
<micahg> I've got about 70 or 80 tabs open with the tab groups, but b6 usage wasn't this bad until it was runnign for about a day
<micahg> oh, wow, cool, didn't know about that
<micahg> malloc/committed1,085,276,160
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i only noticed it when i was looking at something in the about redirect code a few days ago ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a lot, but 70 tabs is quite heavy usage too ;)
<micahg> I wish the tab groups unloaded stuff like TooManyTabs did
<chrisccoulson> toomanytabs was cheating though, that's just bookmarks displayed as tabs really ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: with history preserved :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't know that
<micahg> that's all I need really anyways
<micahg> It's basically collections of sites usable together (Mozilla, Debian, Ubuntu, SRU...(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: re ubufox, I was just going to remove it in the PPA unless we're going to upload ubufox to the beta PPA
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind too much really
<chrisccoulson> i still need asac to merge my changes :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can see why xr-2.0 builds on natty now
<chrisccoulson> --disable-tests ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's the test binaries that aren't linking
<micahg> heh,  ok, I wasn't sure how to fix static linking
<gnomefreak> is xul192 still FTBFS on Natty?
 * gnomefreak smoke
<fta> gnomefreak, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<fta> so yes
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> dpm, hi. fyi, i've dropped two templates a few days ago, they are still in lp (while they are supposed to disappear): https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/es
<dpm> hi fta, let's ask henninge on #launchpad
<gnomefreak> i set chromium as default in "preferred apps and both settings in update-alternatives and links are still opening with minefeild
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, known issue
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> seems its not just chromium
<fta> really? works for me
<gnomefreak> set it to any browser and only minefeild opes. i have tried everything i have installed (opera,chromium,seamonky, firefox)
<gnomefreak> s/opes/opens
<gnomefreak> i am not fully up to date but it is a known problem so im assuming new version is borked as well.
 * gnomefreak doin gupdates now
<gnomefreak> fta: daily build in natty or maverick/
<gnomefreak> s//s?
<fta> all should work, i've landed the fix months ago in ch 6
<chrisccoulson> fta - the issue that gnomefreak has is that the control-center dialog is setting the wrong preference now
<fta> but gnome3 is changing lots of stuff in natty
<fta> oh
<gnomefreak> gnome hasnt changed yet AFAIK
<fta> well, could be bug 670128 thne
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<chrisccoulson> fta - it has, we've got a new glib which changes this behaviour a lot
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> that was directed at gnomefreak ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's the bug
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt think it changed much of anything yet
<gnomefreak> i dont notice anything yet
<fta> chrisccoulson, upstream told me it's a packaging bug in gnome and that i'm fine with what's i've done in chromium (just need to land it in stable to close the ch task)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, as long as chromium is using xdg-settings, then there's nothing else for you to do
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Firefox 3.6.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily and Stable PPAs | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> and on that note, I think I need to go to sleep
<chrisccoulson> 'night micahg!
<micahg> dark for another hour or so :-/
<gnomefreak> night micahg
<micahg> but thanks :)
<gnomefreak> here too for the most part
 * gnomefreak getting tired but still has shit to do
<gnomefreak> *--configure -a is my friend i run it atlease 8 times
<gnomefreak> software-center is also broken for me
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, the natty xul-192 build will start to work again tonight
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> that is odd
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/revision/580
<chrisccoulson> that should fix the build issues
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks you know 2.0 is also broke
<gnomefreak> assuming same bug
<chrisccoulson> i doubt it's the same bug
<gnomefreak> oh ok i just know itis same symtoms
<chrisccoulson> really? xulrunner-2.0 is working fine here, and has done for a while. the current build failure is because of a packaging change i made yesterday
 * gnomefreak only on coffee #1 going to get #2 now
<gnomefreak> 2.0 broke the same time 192 did and same way
<chrisccoulson> "broke"?
<gnomefreak> broke. wont configure
 * gnomefreak geting tired of using dpkg --configure -a
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that has been fixed weeks ago (and it's running fine in the buildd's, as the test suite is running ok)
<gnomefreak> i have to hit ^C for xul192 xul2 and software center
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: here is the list of apps that wont configure most cuased by both xul packages maybe one or 2 from software center, that wont  configure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535529/
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, when you committed 1.9.2.13+build1 to the .head branch, you confused the branch as it's a version higher than what g-o-s got, hence the upload-failed from last night
<fta> -confused the branch+confused the bot
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmmm, why did g-o-s get a lower version?
<fta> usually, when upstream is doing .13 builds, there's already .14pre in trunk
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i've just noticed that tip is still .13pre
<fta> yep, that's bad
<fta> either they're late, or you're too early
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, somebody just forgot to do it ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.2/rev/aa9371c6c23f
<fta> \o/
<Brownout> did you change the symlink in /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 from absolute to a relative one in 4b7 by any chance?
<chrisccoulson> Brownout, yes
<chrisccoulson> actually, it's not
<chrisccoulson> i made some changes which might have done that, but dh_link just does the right thing
<Brownout> for some reason /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser is broken
<chrisccoulson> that's nothing to do with symlinks
<chrisccoulson> well, it's nothing to do with relative vs absolute
<chrisccoulson> i wish alternatives would just go away
<fta> +1
<chrisccoulson> now i'll have to hardcode the name firefox and firefox-4.0 in the launcher script, just to work around stupid alternatives
<chrisccoulson> i was trying to avoid hard-coding everything like that
<Brownout> as a terminal user I quite like it
<chrisccoulson> i hate it, and it should die:)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll add a hacky workaround for that
<fta> i'm a hardcore terminal user too, but the current situation of default app selection is a mess
<Brownout> here's a question I've always wanted to ask: why does every upgrade add back search plugins I couldn't care less?
<chrisccoulson> Brownout, because they are installed on the system?
<chrisccoulson> i've added a workaround for the alternatives stuff anyway
<micahg> Brownout: that was a bug that was supposedly fixed IIRC
<chrisccoulson> it depends how they are being removed, i guess
<chrisccoulson> if people just delete them from the filesystem, then they will always come back after an upgrade
<Brownout> from the "manage search engines" drop down, same user profile
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that should work
<micahg> bug 428306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428306 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "default search engines are removed and readded (keywords wiped) with upgrade (affects: 33) (dups: 4) (heat: 108)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428306
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wonder if we lost a patch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i think i dropped bz534663_attXXX_normalize_distribution_searchplugins.patch
<micahg> it's a path issue, they look like new search engines
<chrisccoulson> let me check why ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why i dropped that patch
<chrisccoulson> i reviewed all the patches and dropped a load of them, but this is the only 1 i didn't note anything down for
<chrisccoulson> Brownout, ok, i will re-add the patch i removed to fix that ;)
<Brownout> thanks
<chrisccoulson> Brownout, ok, fix will be in the next nightly (and natty once i do another upload)
<chrisccoulson> for both issues....
 * chrisccoulson must do some thunderbird-3.1 testing now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should pretty painless (I hope)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully
<chrisccoulson> we should add the new launcher script and profile migrator to the thunderbird package in natty, so we don't have these issues again ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd like to wait for the next TB release for that (3.2 or 3.3)
<chrisccoulson> we could do, but i'm not sure we need to wait for that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: migrator won't have any effect in natty ATM anyways, only Lucid and below
<BUGabundo> o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, i see that desktop-file-utils now adds x-scheme-handler/http=firefox.desktop to /etc/gnome/defaults.list, is that expected? wanted?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's expected. we're just setting the default handler using the new mechanism now
<fta> what if i want something else?
<chrisccoulson> fta - you'll be able to change it using existing tools (except that they don't work atm)
<fta> like for me, it also replaced acroread with evince for pdf
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, i can tell you how to change it :)
<chrisccoulson> you can edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, and set the preferred order in there
<chrisccoulson> eg "x-scheme-handler/http=chromium.desktop;firefox.desktop;
<chrisccoulson> "
<fta> looks like it's yet another way to set a default app :(
<chrisccoulson> control-center will do that via GIO when we update to the new version
<fta> hm, there's something wrong with software-center (3.1.2)
<fta> can't complete the upgrade
<fta> 100% cpu
<fta> root     30965 94.0  1.6  79912 56244 pts/2    R+   23:21   2:54 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/update-software-center --triggered 3.1.1
<fta> from /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/software-center.postinst configure 3.1.1
<fta> looks like the xul issue :P
<fta> oh, it finally worked
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Firefox 3.6.13/Thunderbird 3.1.6+extensions (lucid) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily and Stable PPAs | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-24
<micahg> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/2010-11-23 at the bottom (quarterly major updates)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's not going to be fun
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if they target 3, they might hit 6 which wouldn't work out too bad
<micahg> they said 6 for 3.6 -> 3.7 which will end up being 4.0 one yr later
<kancerman> is xulrunner 2.0 beta too unstable for the Firefox 4 beta ??
<micahg> kancerman: FF4 beta package doesn't use xulrunner
<kancerman> d'oh! ... it's pretty much the -core part has replaced that then ??
<micahg> kancerman: it has its own copy, I think the firefox-4.0 part has the xulrunner libs in it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think icedtea-web is worth getting in our packageset?
<micahg> doko joked about it
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> I guess that would imply some level of responsibility
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was thinking about asking the TB for an official SRU exception for Seamonkey, what do you think?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we could do. don't tell them we already bypass the normal rules though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've been treating seamonkey like firefox wrt to security updates ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, they can just look at the history
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i guess so :)
<micahg> I think it implicitly might have an ok, I just would like to make it explicit
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll copy you on it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> will try before next week so it can be discussed at the meeting
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is uploading lightning to security PPA (lucid) on your list?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's not. we can't really push that out through security though, as it's not already in release
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to do that through backports, which sucks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, right, good point :), I'll stage in tb-stable and we can request a backport after we upgrade TB :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I should be on the backports team sometime next month :)
<chrisccoulson> i'd just request the backport now tbh, the backports process tends to take a long time
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's one of the things being worked on this cycle is improving the backport process
<micahg> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-backports-n-bof
<micahg> anyways, off to sleep I go :)
<chrisccoulson> hi dpm. who do i poke about getting the new language pack xpi's in to launchpad, so that they end up in our next language packs?
<chrisccoulson> (firefox is currently not translated at all in natty)
<fta2> doh
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson
<dpm> sorry for the delay in replying
<dpm> re: your question,
<dpm> we were talking on the UDS session that danilo would help you with the imports, so that they can be integrated with the package upload process
<dpm> However, danilo is away for two weeks. jtv is familiar with the firefox import/export code in LP, so he's probably the best person to talk to until danilo comes back.
<dpm> jtv works from Thailand, so you'll generally find him in our mornings
<dpm> Some more background info in case it's useful:
<dpm> The way ArneGoetje did the uploads was fetching all language packs from mercurial and then using (I'm guessing) this script to import all upstream translations into LP:
<dpm> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jtv/lp-translations-tools/trunk
<dpm> (note that the script needs some tweaking right now IIRC, as it was written at a time where LP authentication worked differently than now.)
<dpm> The other thing is that ArneGoetje was a member of the ubuntu-translations-coordinators in LP, so he had the permissions to upload templates. I guess, If someone from the mozilla team did the uploads, we'd just add him to the team
<dpm> (e.g. cjwatson is also a member of the team because he also needs to upload the debian-installer templates manually)
<dpm> I think this is mostly all you need to know - let me know if you've got more questions
<dpm> oh, and here's some info on how to use the lp-translatioons-tools, with links to the documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators/Actions/LpTemplateAdministration#With%20the%20Launchpad%20Translations%20tools
<dpm> and re: the language packs we want to start generating them at A-1. The exports from LP are already set up: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs and pitti will take care of building them
<fta2> dpm, hi, question: what's the usual practice regarding translation templates imports of big upstream projects? from release branches or from trunk?
<dpm> hi fta2, it depends: right now in Ubuntu we import translations from the packages, not from branches. However, importing translations from mirrored branches is in the works, and I'm guessing we'll be taking them from trunk (taking as an example GNOME, which will be the first target). For projects not directly related to Ubuntu, the imports generally happen only if the maintainer decides to use Launchpad as an upstream for translations. Then it dep
<dpm> ends on which branches he/she wants to import, and how stable they are. In any case, one could import several branches and set one as the translation focus. Here's an example: the ddtp project has several translatable branches, but sets maverick as the translation focus, so that translators know what's more important to translate:
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+translations
<dpm> If you are asking in the case of Chromium, I guess it'd be best to import trunk translation templates, but you know the workflow and the code best there
<fta2> dpm, ok. the reason i asked is because i landed the lp translations in chromium beta earlier today. i discovered some bugs in my scripts while doing so (all fixed) and some interesting side effects
<fta2> dpm, 1/ it means the more stable branches benefit from the updated translations upstream landed in trunk
<fta2> dpm, 2/ same for the lp contributed strings (that was the initial goal)
<fta2> dpm, and 3/ all strings that are no longer in trunk are lost
<fta2> for 3/, i patched my script to preserve the upstream strings from the branch (that was a bug, where i fed empty strings, causing ftbfs)
<dpm> fta2, I'm not sure I can follow, as I'm not familiar with the chromium code. First of all, a) how many branches are there in chromium upstream, and b) which one(s) are mirrored in LP and used for translations imports?
<fta2> dpm, trunk, dev, beta, stable
<fta2> dpm, none are mirrored (too complex, nested svn+git trees)
<fta2> several dozens
<dpm> fta2, ok gotcha. Can you remind me from which upstream branch you fetch the templates and translations you put in lp:chromium-browser/translations from?
<fta2> dpm, trunk
<dpm> ok, thanks
<fta2> dpm, and i do that daily, at the same time as the daily builds. meaning i fetch trunk, extract the strings that i feed to lp, then fetch the export branch from lp, create patches in between that i land in my tarball, and submit that to the ppa builders
<fta2> it's the same script doing the import/export/patching
<dpm> fta2, ok, ack
<fta2> but i only do the full cycle for the daily build. for the branch builds, i only fetch the lp exports, and merge that with what's in the branch
<dpm> fta2, sorry if I'm asking an obvious question, but I'm just trying to wrap my head around it. So you're only creating translation patches for the daily builds. Are you doing it only there and not in the branch builds because it's easier to submit them upstream from there and it'd be pointless to have a second set of patches in the branch builds?
<fta2> dpm, i'm doing everything with trunk to contribute upstream. it's immediately visible in the daily builds. but i also merge back to the branches (dev and beta, not stable yet, but soon)
<dpm> fta2, ok, I get it, I was getting confused with the branch builds
<fta2> but the templates moved a lot between trunk and stable (like stable is v7, trunk v9), so i gain fixed translations (either by upstream or by lp contributors), but lose obsoleted strings
<fta2> loose
<dpm> right
<dpm> fta2, is that what you said earlier you were trying to work around with 3/ (i.e. avoid losing obsolete strings)?
<fta2> dpm, yep. but i still loose the lp contributed strings that possibly happened in between (like in v8)
<fta2> (digging into the older revisions of the lp export branch seems too complex)
<dpm> right
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. I am not really here, but I just committed a change to the firefox/4.0 branch for apparmor. it included a change to debian/rules, but I couldn't test it because bz534663_attXXX_normalize_distribution_searchplugins.patch no longer applies
<dpm> fta2, so do you think we are at a point where we can widely announce Chromium translations? Or do you prefer to wait until that LP blocker bug 669831 is fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669831 in rosetta "obsolete translations exported to the branch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669831
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, maybe it does. I grabbed the natty source and plopped the debian/ from bzr into it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi only
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. i'll rebase that patch when i get a chance
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, I also committed the same patch to lp:firefox
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> sure
<fta2> dpm, i first want to see the old templates disappear, remember?
<dpm> fta2, ok, yeah, we talked about that yesterday.
<fta2> dpm, once that is done, we can go
<dpm> fta2, sounds good.
<chrisccoulson> dpm - thanks for the info btw, i only just saw your response
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ah, you're welcome
<fta2> ok, i have to run. see you.
<fta> i wonder if there's a way to inform browsers that a .txt file is in utf8
<fta> chrisccoulson, dpm: ^^ any idea?
<dpm> fta, hm, no idea, sorry :/
<dpm> fta, I can't remember if I've already asked you this, what software did you use to create the diagram at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations.png ?
<fta> dpm, a firefox extension, i don't remember the name. but i can check
<fta> (i already told you iirc)
<dpm> fta, ah, was it pencil, perhaps?
<fta> yes
<dpm> cool, thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: is there any reason you didn't add the mountinfo changes to the 10.10 profile?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: something's not right with xul192.head: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2060964
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> i guess i need to set up a 32-bit chroot and figure out what's going on
<fta> chrisccoulson, grr, xchat now opens firefox. i guess that's the thing we discussed yesterday
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, probably
<chrisccoulson> did you edit mimeapps.list?
<fta> just did, doesn't work.
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, couchdb
<chrisccoulson> fta - perhaps xchat uses something else :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too familiar with it
<chrisccoulson> if it's not using g_app_info_launch_uris (or whatever it is),then it probably doesn't work
<fta> even restarted it, nada
<chrisccoulson> of course, i meant g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri ;)
<fta> oh, i pasted your line, it was wrong. once fixed, it's better
<fta> chromium.desktop vs chromium-browser.desktop
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i didn't test it here, i literally just typed it in to xchat, so i made a guess at the names of the desktop files ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, which package is supposed to solve this mess? and when?
<fta> is the system / prefs / preferred apps gui going to disappear?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no, we basically need the new control-center (which has the changes to make the preferred apps dialog work)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure whether we're taking that yet, so we might just patch the current one to work
<chrisccoulson> they removed the appearance settings from the new control-center, which i imagine will upset a lot of people
<bobby_> Anyone mind me asking what the SpiderMonkey JS engine is?
<ari-tczew> anybody here? I have a question
<ari-tczew> could someone look at package libproxy in main? it looks like a sync, but only one thing wasn't applied in debina
<ari-tczew> debian *
<ari-tczew> remove libmozjs-dev from B-D, does it matter?
<ari-tczew> ok, it;s to merge. libmozjs-dev doesn't exist in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting really annoyed with couchdb now, it's just one crash after another
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-25
<mdeslaur> micahg: no, I'm not doing the rhythmbox-radio-plugin update...you can have it if you want
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: re mountinfo> it seemed firefox 4.0 specific. is it affecting 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, what's this?
<chrisccoulson> (your last comment)
<fta> dpm, hi. http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/
<fta> dpm, to illustrate what i said yesterday, compare the html output for trunk and stable
<dpm> hi fta, looking...
<dpm> fta, what should I see there? I see that stable has gotten many string fixes from Launchpad translators, coming from trunk. Is that what you wanted to illustrate, or am I missing any bits?
<fta> dpm, that's it.
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<dpm> wow, we've got lots of languages working on them already, even before any announcement :)
<fta> just 5
<fta> de es et fi pt_BR
<fta> now that lp got the fix, i need the next export and see if it helped
<dpm> I could see others, though: te, ar, sr, zh-CN, el, hu...
<dpm> (I meant working on the chromium translations in LP)
<chrisccoulson> does anybody actually maintain mozvoikko upstream?
<chrisccoulson> it's getting more and more of a pain for us to keep it working
<micahg> jdstrand: well, we have an apparmor profile for 4.0 as well, also 4.1 will probably end up in Maverick and Lucid, so we should probably keep the apparmor profiles up to date for them as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for mozjs build deps, we still need xulrunner-dev, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we do. i didn't see the point in splitting that for now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only point I can see if a provildes libmozjs-dev on xulrunner-2.0-mozjs-dev if we create it
<micahg> s/if/is/g
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've got no idea if mozvoikko is working or not
<chrisccoulson> it loads, and firefox doesn't crash, which is a good sign
<chrisccoulson> but i've got no idea how to test it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe ask the Debian maintainer
 * gnomefreak crosses fingers
<gnomefreak> yay!!!! its fixed, thanks
<gnomefreak> although software-center is still borked
<gnomefreak> ok xulrunner20 is still not configureing please see bug 671394 for more info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671394 in xulrunner-2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Xulrunner-1.9.2 and xulrunner-2.0 stall out on configuring (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671394
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, we're updating lucid to thunderbird 3.1 on december 9th, i'm not sure if you want to help out testing that :)
<gnomefreak> i know it is a holiday in USA but fta, you gave me a command a while ago to build a playlist. any chance you can give it to me again
<chrisccoulson> the lucid update (along with language pack etc) is already in the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<gnomefreak> i think xulrunner just got fixed
<fta> gnomefreak, i'm not in the US ;) i'm french
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I won't have time this week, but I can give a hand with testing next week
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks, that would be great
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta> gnomefreak, playlist for what?
<gnomefreak> fta: music
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, we especially need to test the hardy -> lucid upgrade case
<chrisccoulson> i shall hopefully set aside some time to test that next week too
<fta> gnomefreak, it's usually as simple as "ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u"
<fta> gnomefreak, but depends on what you need
<gnomefreak> playlist.m3u is the name?
<gnomefreak> it seems it is ls
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> i will try it, thanks
<gnomefreak> m3u is weird to me
<gnomefreak> fta: gnomefreak@Development:~$ ls *.mp3 > master-playlist.m3u
<gnomefreak> ls: cannot access *.mp3: No such file or directory
<fta> gnomefreak, as i said, it's specific to your file hierarchy. "find . -name \*.mp3 -print > master-playlist.m3u" should work, but could be huge if you have a lot of files
<gnomefreak> there are alot of files
<fta> gnomefreak, why do you need that? most players don't need a playlist, they have their own database
<gnomefreak> fta: to add all music instead of adding per file/dir
<fta> gnomefreak, add to what?
<gnomefreak> fta: music player
<fta> gnomefreak, which one? most have a way to track a music folder automatically
<fta> so you never need to do that manually, just put your files in that dir
<gnomefreak> oh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-26
<bdrung> micahg: i am going to upload m-d 0.25
<micahg> bdrung: cool
<micahg> bdrung: need me to rebuild anything?
<bdrung> micahg: no, because we need to touch every package (see my mail from last week) and because we need ff 4.0 compatible packages
<micahg> bdrung: ok, just didn't remember if anything was broke ATM
<bdrung> micahg: only adblock (which i take care of)
<micahg> bdrung: I didn't see much of a response on the Debian list
<bdrung> micahg: the mailing list isn't that active
<bdrung> micahg: i gave all members one week to veto
<micahg> that sounds more than fair
<bdrung> do-ocracy wins ;)
<bdrung> four packages uploaded in a row :)
<micahg> bdrung: what do you mean by that?  that's you're the only uploader of m-devscripts at this point?
<bdrung> micahg: that this is my fourth package that i upload today (audacity, vlc, qemu-kvm, m-d)
<micahg> bdrung: ah, ok, cool
<bdrung> micahg: uploaded
<chrisccoulson> FFS, upload rejected
<chrisccoulson> i can't be arsed any more today, time for sleep
 * micahg wonders what FFS is
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it contains expletives ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just had mozvoikko rejected
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> actually, it wouldn't have built, i just remembered it needs some more changes to the xulrunner package to build, which i'm already running locally
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, with the exception of yelp, i think we've done all the apps in main already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's good, I actually forgot about them since they're not in the packageset :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm basically working from the same type of list i used when i worked on all the backports
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any trick to get a xul-mozjs binary dependency?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I added all the packages in teh packageset to the blueprint
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. for now, it just needs to be added manually
<chrisccoulson> i think the only way to have it added automatically is to either build applications with rpath or run dh_shlibdeps with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<chrisccoulson> else it's got no way of finding libmozjs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should go the LD_LIBRARY_PATH route
<chrisccoulson> possibly, but i'm not too concerned though. there shouldn't be too many people using this package ;)
<chrisccoulson> it only really exists to free up CD space atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'll try to transition the universe packages when I merge/update to use it
<micahg> when appropriate
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hopefully, gjs should be trivial to update, i think the latest git version already works with 2.0
<chrisccoulson> couchdb was pretty difficult to get working
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think they might have xul20 support alraedy, I want to finish the mediatomb merge from Debian and SRU before I get started on porting, I got another query about it today
<ari-tczew> hmm, my firefox4 on natty doesn't have a button to navigate 'back' pages :/
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, you mean the drop-down?
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, right-clicking on the button gives you the drop-down
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: perhaps
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: ah, yes. is it ubuntu change or upstream?
<chrisccoulson> i assume the extra drop-down button has gone to remove the visual clutter, as it isn't really used often enough to justify it's position on the addressbar
<chrisccoulson> it's an upstream change
<chrisccoulson> we generally don't change any visible UI like that as a distro change
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: do you confirm, that firefox4 is heavier with flash than firefox3?
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, no, i hardly use anything with flash
<chrisccoulson> i avoid flash like the plague, because it is so terrible
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<magcius> uh
<magcius> has anyone been paying attention to the firefox-4.0 builds?
<magcius> you should really update your patches
<magcius> your offsets are getting huge, and they're going to break again
<fta> dpm, hi, the old templates are still there :( any idea what i can do that won't break rosetta?
<magcius> uh
<magcius> so, can you like pay attention to why your build is failing next time?
<magcius> you're applying a patch that hasn't worked for three days
<magcius> and you're still uploading the packages
 * magcius points at micahg
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> magcius, they will get fixed when i have time to look at them
<magcius> you might want to rebase your other patches as well
<magcius> (offset 42 lines)
<chrisccoulson> rebasing patches that just have offsets is pointless anyway, it doesn't make them any less likely to break in the future. if somebody makes an incompatible change, then the patch will break whether it had an offset before or not anyway
<magcius> chrisccoulson, patch sometimes fixes errors, and I've seen patches that apply incorrectly but pass because it fixed a couple errors that happened to be around the 0 offset mark (but not the code it was supposed to patch)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure i follow what you're saying
<chrisccoulson> if there is a problem with the way the patch applies, it will either fail outright or apply with fuzz
<magcius> chrisccoulson, right... I've seen patches accidentally apply with fuzz
<chrisccoulson> yeah, those need fixing. but i'm not going to waste time rebasing patches that just have offsets. if i did that, then i'd spend my whole life rebasing patches
<chrisccoulson> if you want to rebase those, then feel free to propose a merge though
<dpm> fta, no, sorry, I'm not too familiar with that part where the templates go away after a few days. Let's grab henninge and jtv on Monday for a short chat and let's try to sort it out, as today I'll be going soon
<fta> dpm, the thing is i want to start asap, we've lost a month already on lp bugs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why did you use GREMaxVer=2.0.0.99 instead of GREMaxVer=2.0.99?
<gnomefreak> was chromium "set as default browser" ever fixed?, im doing updates but last i checked it wasnt fixed
<gnomefreak> testing with opera atm
<gnomefreak> it is not a breowser issue since no browser except for FF40b* is used
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's a the GNOME stack is in transition in Natty ATM issue :)
<gnomefreak> makes sense, thanks
<gnomefreak> why beta why not stable FF, because that is what it was set to when transition started?
<micahg> gnomefreak: FF4.0b7 is firefox in Natty
<gnomefreak> i also have minefield and minefield is the one used as default
<gnomefreak> minefiels == b8 :)
<fta> gnomefreak, was fixed in maverick down to hardy, but natty regressed because of gnome3
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt relize we started feeding in gnome3 yet
<davidascher> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi davidascher
<davidascher> hi chrisccoulson.  Where's the best place to find technical information about the messaging menu and global menu APIs?
<chrisccoulson> davidascher, i'll have a look for some documentation, but you could also talk to tedg
<chrisccoulson> he normally hangs out on #ayatana
<davidascher> this is to describe to someone else
<chrisccoulson> yeah, tedg would probably be a good person to talk to
<chrisccoulson> although, he doesn't seem to be around right now :/
<chrisccoulson> davidascher, it seems that tedg is on vacation today
<micahg> US holiday weekend
<davidascher> figures =)
<jcastro> davidascher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<davidascher> yeah, i saw those, thx
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> I was hoping it wasn't a case of "those aren't enough"
<davidascher> I think i'm looking for something one level down, i.e. specific DBUS api calls, etc.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I am looking where ted normally hides things ...
<jcastro> davidascher: I'll have to get back to you on that
<davidascher> thx
<chrisccoulson> fta - for the chromium translation work you are doing, what are you doing with the output from launchpad? is it ending up in language packs or just going back upstream (with the chromium source providing it's own locale packs still)?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i create patches that i put in my tarballs and also publish on the web (for review, and for upstream). i apply those patches at build time, and the chromium build system creates its langpacks that i ship in a deb
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm wondering whether i should take a similar approach for firefox, it seems like that could work better
<chrisccoulson> the current process for firefox is overcomplicated, and i'm struggling to even get the new translations in to language packs atm
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, i think you should.
<chrisccoulson> alpha 1 is going to ship with no firefox translations because there isn't anybody around who's familiar enough to get the new translations in to launchpad :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we could do the same thing we do for thunderbird
<fta> chrisccoulson, i wanted the langpacks in all builds, incl in PPAs, so i went my own way, ie, without the langomatic thingy
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's what i want to do, but with the ability to import those translations in to launchpad, grab an export and then do what we like with that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, why not just take the upstream xpis?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's basically what we'd be doing. we'd ship those xpi's, like we do with t/bird, but we'd have the ability to translate in launchpad, and then we could export the LP translations and send them upstream (or apply the diff to the xpi's we upload)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm so close to just uploading a firefox-locales package now
<chrisccoulson> the current process is frustrating me
<fta> that's what i do now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that makes more sense
<chrisccoulson> i think that's what we'll do tbh, i'll talk to pitti on monday, but i can't have the current process blocking our ability to ship translations at all
<micahg> I should update the TB translations in Natty for alpha-1
<chrisccoulson> yeah, please feel free to do that
<chrisccoulson> i think that makes more sense. i'll probably create the firefox-locales package over the weekend, and then i'll talk with pitti about how to get that in (presumably we'd need to update language-selector to pull in those when users install a new language pack)
<chrisccoulson> and it also makes sense for the case where we ship a new major version as a security update
<chrisccoulson> updating all the language packs for a security update is a pain
<fta> chrisccoulson, will you do 1 mega lang-pack or 1 per lang?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, one source to rule them all is much easier :)
<micahg> source package shouldn't be much larger than the FF tarball itself
<chrisccoulson> fta - we'd have to do 1 package per language, as we'd never get it on to the CD
<chrisccoulson> it would be 1 source package though
<fta> chrisccoulson, why another source package?
<chrisccoulson> fta - the firefox translations aren't part of the source tarball, although the mozilla source can build the xpi's
<fta> ok
<chrisccoulson> so, it might be that we stick the translations in a bzr branch and then import them in to the firefox source when we roll the tarball
<chrisccoulson> then add some extra steps to the build to create the xpi's
<chrisccoulson> we already need to do that for en-US
<chrisccoulson> we'll see, i'll experiment next week and see what works best
<chrisccoulson> i'd just like a process that we're more in control of ;)
<BUGabundo> evening
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, conkeror doesn't even start with xulrunner-2.0
<chrisccoulson> good start :)
<fta> hmm
<fta>      string: "<ph name="PRODUCT_NAME"/> allows you to search the web using the omnibox. Please choose which search engine you would like it to use:"
<fta>    upstream: "<ph name="PRODUCT_NAME"/> permite realizar búsquedas en la Web a través de la barra de direcciones. Selecciona el motor de búsqueda que desees utilizar:"
<fta>   launchpad: "<ph name="PRODUCT_NAME"/> permite realizar búsquedas en la web usando la caja multifuncional. Seleccione el motor de búsqueda que desee usar:"
<fta> how i am supposed to know which one is better
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you have to add xul-2.0 to teh wrapper script
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did that, no dice ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm heading offline, I'll be back sat night sometime
<fta> chrisccoulson, booo.. lots of gnome updates today.. did you upgrade already?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i have, but i haven't restarted yet ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, same here. i'm not sure i should
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i might leave my laptop on until monday morning ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, did you upgrade today?
<BUGabundo> fta: I'm always up to date
<BUGabundo> why?
<fta> with the unity desktop thingy?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> still gnome with broken applets
<fta> mine work
<BUGabundo> mine haven't in weeks
<fta> do you have gnome-panel-bonobo?
<BUGabundo> no idea what that is
<BUGabundo> gnome-panel-bonobo:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> there you go ;)
<BUGabundo> should I ?
<BUGabundo> isn't there a meta package to pull it ?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, you should install it if you want your applets to work
<chrisccoulson> i think the intention is that most applets will be ported to the dbus based libpanel-applet before the end of the cycle
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: NOW you tell me !!! :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-27
<BUGabundo> fta: chris:  gnome-panel-bonobo fixed my applets. thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some weird issues getting thunderbird to connect to my own email server
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, seems the upgrade went fine. after a reboot, it's still usable (metacity)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i tried compiz, and after playing with unity for a while, it's not for me
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it's not particularly usable right now
<fta> even worse experience than in UNE at the moment
<chrisccoulson> i *should* be running it really, but i also need a system on which i can actually get some work done
<fta> i'm back with metacity
<chrisccoulson> and without an application launcher, or even the ability to do Alt+F2, it's basically useless for me atm
<chrisccoulson> and it crashes every time i close a window
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it will improve though
<fta> yep. i also use the follow focus mode, and the global menu is not usable, unless everything is full screen
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a pain. i use focus-follows-mouse too, and on a dual screen
<fta> which is not really my use case on a 24" screen
<chrisccoulson> i hope that the global menu bar will automatically disable for setups like those
<chrisccoulson> it's no good on a dual screen, even with maximised windows
<fta> hm, since i'm back with metacity, all the apps lost their menus
<chrisccoulson> fta - you might need to kill unity-panel-service (or something like that anyway)
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember exactly what it's called
<fta> oh, thanks
<fta> it worked
<magcius> anybody know what's up with https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576933 ?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 576933 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox crashes/aborts [@ linux-gate.so@0x424 ] or [@ libc-2.12.1.so@0x33ba5 ] inside of MOZ_gdk_display_close (with X_CloseDevice: XI_BadDevice) after I closed the browser" [Critical,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-28
<magcius> uh
<micahg> magcius: ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i did a debug build of xulrunner, and this is the error i get with conkeror: "Couldn't convert chrome URL: chrome://branding/locale/brand.properties"
<chrisccoulson> at least, i think that's the fatal one. there's also some warnings about the default preferences too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe issues with the omnijar or should that be transparent?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we don't use omnijar for xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> there is definately no branding chrome in xulrunner - that's part of firefox, so i guess that's the bug
<chrisccoulson> something expects there to be branding provided
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm guessing it's because i dropped bz466923_att350251_password_prompt_branding_fallback.patch
<chrisccoulson> but upstream seem to strongly disagree with that patch
<chrisccoulson> so i dropped it ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it seems i might need to bring it back :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it's xulrunner, so we have more leeway, but maybe we can talk to the conkeror devs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind reapplying the patch again, i just wanted to avoid carrying patches that upstream think are wrong
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it does seem wrong, but it probably needs more digging in the conkeror code to figure out why it's using that
<chrisccoulson> the conkeror case can be fixed by shipping the brand.properties, that's pretty trivial
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i might just do that for now, and we'll see if this issue causes problems with any other applications before we resurrect that patch
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-21
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, my Firefox has just lost the global menu. Now I don't have any menus at all. Is there any quick way to fix this?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - restart unity-panel-service :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, 'unity-panel-service: unrecognized service'
<chrisccoulson> dpm - oh, "killall unity-panel-service" will restart it
<dpm> chrisccoulson, hm, that restarted the panel, but firefox still has the same problem. After restarting FF, there is some progress: I can see global menus, but I cannot see the close, minimize and maximize buttons (and the FF window does not come up when I click on the icon in the launcher)
<chrisccoulson> dpm, sounds like something else is broken in unity (bamf, maybe?)
<chrisccoulson> you're probably better off just restarting your session
<dpm> oh, bummer :( - thanks anyway chrisccoulson for your help
<cousin_luigi> hi
<chrisccoulson> hi
<cousin_luigi> what's blocking FF8 on oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, i'm not sure anymore :(
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: perhaps waiting for 8.01 to realease it?
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, i doubt it. 8.0.1 only fixes an issue specific to mac
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: who's in charge about this?
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, well, i prepare the updates, micahg publishes them
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: oh
<cousin_luigi> and is there some problem with 8.0?
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, not AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> you're not the only person asking this. people are asking the same questions on forums, askubuntu, and in my inbox as well, but i don't really have an answer
<chrisccoulson> you'll need to ask micahg when he's around
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> cousin_luigi: the updates are actively being worked on. there were some regressions that had to be addressed. aiui, they have and the updates are being tested. I believe they should be out sometime today
<jdstrand> micahg: ^ please correct me if I am wrong
<cousin_luigi> ok
<micahg> yes, should be going out today
<cousin_luigi> hallelujah!:)
<micahg> cousin_luigi: sorry for the delay
<cousin_luigi> :)
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: I need some help with bzr. Is there a wiki page or some docs on the process that is used for beta and release branches?
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: Not sure if that was a question for you or micahg
<joelesko> micahg: I think I did something wrong with my branches. I cannot figure out how to get the changes from the beta to the release branch.
<micahg> joelesko: bzr merge /path/to/beta /path/to/release
<micahg> joelesko: then collapse the changelog before committing
<micahg> did they release 2.5?
<joelesko> Yes
<micahg> ok
<joelesko> In the source repo.
<micahg> sorry for not getting the beta uploaded, I've been swamped, will try to get 2.5 uploaded later this week
<joelesko> micahg: np.
<joelesko> I know it will not be done, but git is really great at managing branches.
<micahg> ah, yeah, I think bzr can handle that inherently as well, it's just LP isn't quite set up to deal with it properly
<joelesko> I hope it will one day. I thought you used the bzr bundle command to track the atomic commits.
 * micahg knows not of bzr bundle
<joelesko> Bundle will not work though with the way I did the branch in SM. Just not used to having seperate directories for each branch. Git can spoil.
<joelesko> git can spoil you, fast and easy
<joelesko> If I was reading it correctly, bzr bundle will bring all the commits from a dev branch to the release branch. That way if you want to remove just 1 commit in release, it would be easy
<joelesko> I was thinking that's what you were doing.
<joelesko> micahg: sorry I was wrong. bundle looks just like merge. I was getting confused with the way git handles it.
<FernandoMiguel> good nite
<joelesko> micahg: I updated my dev branch for 2.5 from the beta branch. Do I need to propose for merge?
<micahg> joelesko: yes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-22
<joelesko> micahg: I packaged the all the builds today and put them in my dev ppa. Once I can validate that they build and look good, I propose the merge.
<joelesko> micahg: thanks for the help today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow, about:plugins now loads new stuff w/out a Firefox restart, nice
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, I've noticed that https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-firefox-translations-in-launchpad appears on my work items. As there wasn't any discussion at UDS, I assumed you wouldn't have time this cycle. Is this something you're going to be working on, or has it been approved by mistake?
<chrisccoulson> dpm, it's been approved because it's something i'd like to work on
<chrisccoulson> whether it will happen or not is another matter :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ok, cool. As you know, I'm very interested on it as well, so let me know if there is anything I can help with once the decision has been made :)
<joelesko> micahg: The seamonkey x64 builds completed and they seem to be working fine. Something seems wrong with launchpad builds as it's taking forever.
<joelesko> micahg: How do I propose the beta branch? Does lp:seamonkey-beta need to exist before I propose it?
<micahg> joelesko: should be lp:seamonkey/beta
<joelesko> Do I select other and use that branch name?
<joelesko> I get a timeout error when I try to use lp:seamonkey/beta in the Target Branch Other
<micahg> joelesko: ah, I thought I pushed it
<micahg> weird, ok, well, I guess I have some cleanup to do later, you can just update your lp:~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta branch I guess
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> Hi all, sorry to bother you right after FF8 came out, but is there anything about TB8 on oneiric?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: yes, sorry, it will be coming later this week, for Firefox 9, we should be much closer to the upstream release time
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Thanks man.
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF8.0 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF9.0b2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF10.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF8.0 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<asac_> chrisccoulson: got security/stability firefox update ... got restart button, restart didnt succeed, no firefox process dangling...
<chrisccoulson> asac_, there's a bug about that ;)
<asac_> not sure if you still have hope on this one though :)
<asac_> chrisccoulson: really? :-P ... the old "firefox upgrades cause huge troubles" one with 3K comments?
<asac_> do you need more info ;) ... or a confirm?
<chrisccoulson> asac_, i think there might be another open bug :)
<asac_> could be. makes sense to have proper discussion in a shadow bug with less noise
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-24
<nikolam> when will mozilla officially support 64-bit x86 build of it's main applications?
<bhearsum> nikolam: it is, actually
<bhearsum> we just don't publicize it =(
<bhearsum> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/8.0.1/linux-x86_64/
<chrisccoulson> and we've supported it since forever :-)
<nikolam> And why not publicize it?
<bhearsum> nikolam: it's complicated....
<bhearsum> i guess i should clarify: it is supported in _most_ senses
<bhearsum> but if we had linux 64-bit specific problems, we wouldn't prioritize them highly
<nikolam> beacuse...
<bhearsum> i don't have the answer to that question
<nikolam> All new desktops are 64 bit and there will be less need to support at time goes on that way :)
<nikolam> as
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> people have said that it's not worth supporting 64-bit directly
<bhearsum> because you get increased memory usage over the 32-bit version, f.e.
<nikolam> so what.
<bhearsum> anyways
<bhearsum> it's a question of priorities, and there are many competing things
<bhearsum> you can get a better answer on the mozilla.dev.builds newsgroup
<chrisccoulson> we also recommend the 32-bit version of ubuntu on our download page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<nikolam> It is just stupid to recommend 32bit. I use 64 bit since, say 2007
<nikolam> Next Ubuntu LTS will be 64bit predominant
<chrisccoulson> why? for most people, there is no noticeable difference between 32-bit and 64-bit, other than the fact that everything on 64-bit uses more memory....
<chrisccoulson> and with pae, you can address more than 4gb with 32-bit
<nikolam> Well Distributions (linux) package 64bit binaries. Good enough reason. Why I should use some tweaks to run legacy/32bit when I do not need to?
<chrisccoulson> i don't really understand the question there
<nikolam> Its not like SunOS where IS the point of having 32 bit, because kernel can run 32 and 64bit at the same time.
<nikolam> Anyway, since I am running 64bit, since forever it is very awkward to recommend anything 32bit after 5 years or so...
<chrisccoulson> so have i, but it hasn't been completely pain free. like, (until recently) the lack of a 64-bit flash plugin, for example....
<chrisccoulson> ...and, no - nspluginwrapper doesn't count, because it's awful
<nikolam> I am using 64bit flash plugin also since 2008 I think, if not before..
<nikolam> so whats the point. "Most people are statistically on 32bit" yeah ok, but that woulde be less and less important over time.
<chrisccoulson> sorry, that doesn't count either. the version of flash you were using was abandoned by adobe for a long time, and didn't receive any security updates whatsoever
<nikolam> like i care for flash
<chrisccoulson> well, that's up to you. however, most people do, unfortunately
<nikolam> I use flash and it works fine on 64bit. I am on ubuntu 64bit since forever.
<nikolam> How come it works so fine for me
<chrisccoulson> *sigh*
<chrisccoulson> you aren't listening are you?
<chrisccoulson> flash released a prerelease 64-bit flash plugin ages ago, and then abandoned it until very recently, leaving it to rot in the meantime (ie, no security fixes to fix critical issues fixed in the 32-bit version)
<chrisccoulson> it seems that you were (foolishly) using that, but there is no way we would have ever recommended people use that
<chrisccoulson> which left the alternative - 32-bit flash + nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> and nspluginwrapper is probably the most crashy piece of software in the archive (so bad in fact, that we block it in apport), and breaks with every flash update
<nikolam> so what it have to do with mozilla products,  should Mozilla let Adobe's closed product stop entire industry from progress, selecting what platform adobe supports or not.
<chrisccoulson> in addition to having endless problems with event handling etc. the flash experience for 64-bit users has been terrible for years (until recently)
<nikolam> And flash works fine with me on Ubuntu 64 bit and I also used 32bit before that and it also workes fine. And I do get flash updates in ubuntu, so...
<chrisccoulson> it only "worked" for you because you used an outdated prerelease 64-bit flashplugin with unpatched critical security issues
<nikolam> Well, if it is flash problem, it is a flash problem. It is not mozilla problem, isn't it?
<nikolam> flash could die in time, anyway, html5 is here.
<nikolam> no reason for any app to die with him
<chrisccoulson> huh, i don't get the last sentence?
<nikolam> No reason for any project/application for sharing death sentence of some closed company wanting/not wanting to develop its closed products.
<nikolam> If flash is about, I have 11.1 r102 installed here on my desktop. It is outdated?
<nikolam> And as I see now, Adobe clearly has available and supported 64-bit flash plugin.
<nikolam> Only platform that does not care for 64 browser and clearly want it on 32bit is SunOS, not Linux or others.
<chrisccoulson> sigh again
<chrisccoulson> adobe support 64-bit flash now, but that's only been for the last couple of months or so.....
<nikolam> so what. It is their policy, people not wanting to depend on their policies, should avoid flash and thats it.
<nikolam> I use Noscript+flashblock anyway and activate flash only when needed
<nikolam> So it is important to have usability, I understand
<nikolam> But let not stop progress because of some company policies.
<nikolam> I also understand that if flash is outdated, it undermines distribution and other efforts.
<nikolam> But isn't using flash enough undermining efforts in the first place? And it is on user to choose what to use.
<chrisccoulson> ok, so lets break the world now by switching firefox to gtk3, which will break flash for *everybody*, if that will make you happy
<nikolam> Alo I don't think Flash is distributed with Linux distributions, for most part.
<chrisccoulson> lets ignore the fact that it would piss off the other 99.99999% of our users
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i've got work to do. so, goodbye :)
<nikolam> Wll, if Adobe do not want to get along with the programme..
<nikolam> ok, cu
<nikolam> apparently they want now.
<nikolam> since 99.99% of users would piss on adobe if they do not.
<chrisccoulson> hah - https://twitter.com/#!/nitot/status/139709707031019520 :)
<bhearsum> ouch
<bhearsum> that's going to turn some people off
<chrisccoulson> hopefully!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<bhearsum> :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i can convince some of my colleagues to stop using it :)
<mdeslaur> hah, nice!
<chrisccoulson> damn, i didn't scare didrocks enough yet with the "google knows everything you type in to the addressbar" trick ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: tell him google tells him mom
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> "Another random person you've never heard of added you on Google+"
<chrisccoulson> yippee!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I suspect people are creating circles called "Ignore" or "Don't know them" and adding all the suggestions to them or something :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I seem to have a 2MB install size increase from 8.0 to 9.0b2, is this normal?
<micahg> awesome, thunderbird 8 should build on powerpc w/in 3 hrs...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-25
<debfx> bug #885836 hasn't been fixed in the firefox 8.0 update
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885836 in opensuse "firefox-kde-support breaks right click > save image as..." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885836
<debfx> what do I need to do to get it finally fixed again?
<debfx> I mean it's clearly a regression and you just have to re-apply a commit ...
<Wellark> hi!
<Wellark> how can I get xulrunner for oneiric?
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2
<Wellark> that says there are no packages build
<Wellark> I would love to try this project as standalone application http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Downloads/Application.aspx
<Wellark> but trying to run it I get error "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1 and 1.9.2.*."
<chrisccoulson> Wellark, you can grab it from ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/xulrunner/releases/
<chrisccoulson> we don't support it in ubuntu now though
<Wellark> ok, will do. thanks!
<FernandoMiguel> g'afternoon
<micahg> debfx: well, if support was dropped in 4, that's a regression for natty release, so it should go through -proposed, ideally, the whole thing should be upstreamed, but chrisccoulson could tell you more about what needs to be done for that
<chrisccoulson> it's not going to be upstreamed in it's current form
<chrisccoulson> we all (the distro maintainers) agreed at mozcamp that this patch is a bit of a mess, nobody likes it and nobody is really working on it
<chrisccoulson> and i've completely dropped it from the nightly builds atm
<debfx> micahg: support was never dropped. just a bugfix in the patch was dropped in ff >= 5
<chrisccoulson> this is the one thing i'd really like firefox to be able to do - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/how-to-install-epiphany-web-app-mode-in-ubuntu/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: apparently firefox -app works again (conkeror is using it on Ubuntu now, not in the repos)
<micahg> so, an extension that helps create these shouldn't be too hard (unless I'm not understanding something)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, the "-app" thing is a different thing ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's for running xul apps. that's not what i want :)
 * micahg thought that's how prism used to run
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF8.0 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF9.0b2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF10.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.16/8.0 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.24 (10.04-10.10) FF8.0 (11.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<chrisccoulson> yay, it finally got approved, after only a month in the review queue - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/unityfox/ \o/
<bhearsum> ouch
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it was sat at number 5 in the queue for about 10 days
<Wellark> to
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-26
<FernandoMiguel> morning
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-27
<gnomefreak> It seems firefox-trunk now thinks every word typed is not spelled corectly, there is also no way to use dictionary it is almost like it was removed except i can add words to it
<giulia> hello, can someone tell me when Thunderbird 8 will be available in the Ubuntu repo please ?
<micahg_> giulia: Tomorrow
<giulia> thank you Mica :) I couldn't wait to see it
<giulia> so I don't need to add the natty PPA for Thunderbird
<giulia> or maybe I should
<micahg> no, but it's available in ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa now
<giulia> ok
<giulia> so why Thunderbird has been available earlier in the Thunderbird's ppa for Natty ?
<micahg> giulia: natty doesn't have 8 in the repos, unfortunately, we were a little delayed in releasing thunderbird 8, it's really supposed to go out w/in a couple days of Mozilla releasing, Thunderbird 9 should be on schedule
<giulia> what I don't understand in your answer is that I see on the page :
<giulia> thunderbird 	8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mts3 	Chris Coulson (2011-11-15)
<giulia> so doe it mean that TB 8 is not available ?
<giulia> or I didn't catch something....
<micahg> giulia: thunderbird 8 isn't in the official repos for natty yet (version is 3.1.15, 3.1.16 tomorrow), so the stable PPA gets updated right away for unsupported releases (they get updated w/out testing), the official repos require testing before we can push an update
<giulia> probably I didn't catch something, but never mind
<giulia> it will be available tomorrow, it's the most important :D
<giulia> thank you for the replies :D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-19
<directhex> how can i deploy an extra certificate in the system mozilla trust store? moz doesn't just use the files in /etc/ssl/certs
<directhex> found it. it's statically compiled into libnss3
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-21
<bkerensa> micahg: FF 17 looks nice :D
<micahg> bkerensa: thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-22
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> I've got a doubt with thunderbird that maybe someone here could solve :)
<Zentaur> I have a computer at home and a laptop both with ubuntu and thunderbird
<Zentaur> I want to receive the same mails in both computers and also have the same sent mails synchronized.
<Zentaur> I read that IMAP is the best for it bu t I want to download the mails to read tem offline.
<Zentaur> Ok I know how to do that, but I also need to erase them from the server every 20 days
<Zentaur> but I want to keep a copy in thunderbird in both computers. Does anybody know how to do that?
<Zentaur> anybody there?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-23
<gnomefreak> what is the ETA on 13.04 daily builds
<ok_wait> hello all! i have an issue with firefox 17.0 in precise after an update. the horizontal scroll was set for navigating back and forward and it no longer works. now in the about:config  http://picpaste.com/pics/YgazIkzW.1353683014.png the types are all strings and they need to be; integer, integer, boolean, respectively but only user defined preferences can be deleted. how do i delete these preferences so i can recreate them properly?
<micahg> ok_wait: you should be able to right click and reset
<ok_wait> micahg, i tried that and it just sets the integer to nothing. the third one needs to be deleted and recreated as boolean instead of integer
<ok_wait> should i file a bug report?
<ok_wait> thanks for your response micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-19
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: Is the daily ppa still being maintained? I noticed australis has not landed in it yet but is in nightly upstream
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: disregard someone at Mozilla just told me its now in the ppa
<Unit193> Bah.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-20
<McGuire> hello guys
<McGuire> do you know if the new Australis UI will be available through ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa for precise? There has been a build yesterday in the raring series but not in other series (precise, quantal)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-11-17
<amblin> so the builds here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora appear to have switched to the "developer edition"? ugh
<amblin> ah changes are revertible
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-11-18
<bkerensa> amblin: Dev Edition is now Aurora they are the same thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-11-19
<MikeRL> Question - Mozilla's Firefox builds are at 33.1.1. Ubuntu's are still at 33.0. Are we missing anything important?
<MikeRL> Like security fixes and such.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-11-17
<Kwaadpepper> Hi there just noticed that ppa ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is failling building, and no wily series also, thanks for the good work so far :p
 * Na3iL is away: AFK
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-11-21
<salty-horse> hi! Firefox 50 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS gives out this warning: "libavcodec may be vulnerable or is not supported, and should be updated to play video." -- there's no way to install a new libavcodec without installing a ppa. can the team do anything about issuing an updated lib to 14.04?
<salty-horse> opened a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643467
<salty-horse> should I also link it to libavcodec?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-11-26
<lucideer> I've been trying to figure out if the firefox aurora ppa on launchpad is still being updated or not
<lucideer> does anyone know the status of this?
